# dubbio atroce......



## etto7 (19 Maggio 2020)

Ciao a tutti, grazie a chi avrà 5 minuti per leggere la mia storia e darmi un proprio parere.... 
Sono sposato da 10 anni , con due bambini piccoli , con mia moglie che lavora come commessa, un anno fa le ho scoperto delle chat e delle telefonate con un collega di lavoro...... Lei ovviamente all'inizio ha negato ci fosse qualcosa tra di loro, dicendo che si trattava solo di tel di lavoro.....ma poi messa alle strette ha confessato.....che vista la nostra situazione ( era un periodo di discussioni, ma io non l'ho mai tradita lo stesso...) , lei si era infatuata di tale collega, confessando che tra loro c'era stato solo un bacio dopo una cena tra colleghi..... Vi lascio immaginare la mia delusione e la mia incredulità, in quanto non ci credo nemmeno se lo vedessi, che una donna sposata, con dei figli, arriva a baciare un'altro, dopo mesi di telefonate  e messaggi......ed arrivati al dunque , si ferma!!! Ovviamente non le ho mai creduto.....ed è proprio questo che mi fa stare male......la sensazione di essere continuamente preso in giro.....io avrei sete di verità , ma come posso fare? Lei mi ha giurato di aver detto la verità....ma credetemi ci sto ancora malissimo, e le discussioni a periodi, sono furiose. A qualcuno di voi è successa una cosa simile? E comunque, cosa ne pensate? Grazie dell'attenzione.


----------



## perplesso (20 Maggio 2020)

tu riusciresti a reggere la verità?


----------



## alberto15 (20 Maggio 2020)

etto7 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, grazie a chi avrà 5 minuti per leggere la mia storia e darmi un proprio parere....
> Sono sposato da 10 anni , con due bambini piccoli , con mia moglie che lavora come commessa, un anno fa le ho scoperto delle chat e delle telefonate con un collega di lavoro...... Lei ovviamente all'inizio ha negato ci fosse qualcosa tra di loro, dicendo che si trattava solo di tel di lavoro.....ma poi messa alle strette ha confessato.....che vista la nostra situazione ( era un periodo di discussioni, ma io non l'ho mai tradita lo stesso...) , lei si era infatuata di tale collega, confessando che tra loro c'era stato solo un bacio dopo una cena tra colleghi..... Vi lascio immaginare la mia delusione e la mia incredulità, in quanto non ci credo nemmeno se lo vedessi, che una donna sposata, con dei figli, arriva a baciare un'altro, dopo mesi di telefonate  e messaggi......ed arrivati al dunque , si ferma!!! Ovviamente non le ho mai creduto.....ed è proprio questo che mi fa stare male......la sensazione di essere continuamente preso in giro.....io avrei sete di verità , ma come posso fare? Lei mi ha giurato di aver detto la verità....ma credetemi ci sto ancora malissimo, e le discussioni a periodi, sono furiose. A qualcuno di voi è successa una cosa simile? E comunque, cosa ne pensate? Grazie dell'attenzione.


La verita' come dice Perplesso e' che lei ci ha fatto sesso al 99,9% (lei ti ha detto "qualche bacio", si certo, lo dice per non ferirti) ma non e' questo il punto. Il punto e' se vi volete bene a sufficienza per superare questo momento e capire se volete andare avanti insieme. Ma la discussione deve essere onesta altrimenti non andate da nessuna parte.


----------



## Lostris (20 Maggio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu riusciresti a reggere la verità?


mi hai fatto venire in mente lui


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Maggio 2020)

Ciaoooo!!!
Mi spiace per quello che ti è accaduto...
Purtroppo sono situazioni di non facile gestione..
Io onestamente preferirei non sapere cosa sia accaduto realmente...
La mia teoria è mai confessare un tradimento....
Devi cercare di non rinfacciare a tua moglie il suo comportamento e cercare di andare avanti...
Col tempo...se riuscite a ricucire il rapporto sarà solo un brutto ricordo...


----------



## void (20 Maggio 2020)

In queste vicende non ci sono verità assolute, potrebbe averci solo giocato per mesi, come ti ha raccontato, o scopato 10 volte. 
Tu ha letto le loro chat, il loro tenore e tu vedi il suo comportamento ora. Che idea ti sei fatto?
Inutile parlare di pentimento, non ci si pente realmente di qualcosa che ci ha fatto stare bene, dovresti capire che cosa ora prova per te.


----------



## FataIgnorante (20 Maggio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu riusciresti a reggere la verità?


Tu non puoi reggere la verità. Cit.


----------



## FataIgnorante (20 Maggio 2020)

etto7 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, grazie a chi avrà 5 minuti per leggere la mia storia e darmi un proprio parere....
> Sono sposato da 10 anni , con due bambini piccoli , con mia moglie che lavora come commessa, un anno fa le ho scoperto delle chat e delle telefonate con un collega di lavoro...... Lei ovviamente all'inizio ha negato ci fosse qualcosa tra di loro, dicendo che si trattava solo di tel di lavoro.....ma poi messa alle strette ha confessato.....che vista la nostra situazione ( era un periodo di discussioni, ma io non l'ho mai tradita lo stesso...) , lei si era infatuata di tale collega, confessando che tra loro c'era stato solo un bacio dopo una cena tra colleghi..... Vi lascio immaginare la mia delusione e la mia incredulità, in quanto non ci credo nemmeno se lo vedessi, che una donna sposata, con dei figli, arriva a baciare un'altro, dopo mesi di telefonate  e messaggi......ed arrivati al dunque , si ferma!!! Ovviamente non le ho mai creduto.....ed è proprio questo che mi fa stare male......la sensazione di essere continuamente preso in giro.....io avrei sete di verità , ma come posso fare? Lei mi ha giurato di aver detto la verità....ma credetemi ci sto ancora malissimo, e le discussioni a periodi, sono furiose. A qualcuno di voi è successa una cosa simile? E comunque, cosa ne pensate? Grazie dell'attenzione.


Siediti. Con calma. Acqua? Gin Tonic?
Non è stato solo 1 bacio.
L'importante ora è che Lei ti dica la verità, che forse o no, la reggerai. E poi deciderai (ete). Facci sapere, aggiornaci, e avrai consigli e dispense a iosa! Ti siamo vicini.


----------



## patroclo (20 Maggio 2020)

etto7 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, grazie a chi avrà 5 minuti per leggere la mia storia e darmi un proprio parere....
> Sono sposato da 10 anni , con due bambini piccoli , con mia moglie che lavora come commessa, un anno fa le ho scoperto delle chat e delle telefonate con un collega di lavoro...... Lei ovviamente all'inizio ha negato ci fosse qualcosa tra di loro, dicendo che si trattava solo di tel di lavoro.....ma poi messa alle strette ha confessato.....che vista la nostra situazione ( era un periodo di discussioni, ma io non l'ho mai tradita lo stesso...) , lei si era infatuata di tale collega, confessando che tra loro c'era stato solo un bacio dopo una cena tra colleghi..... Vi lascio immaginare la mia delusione e la mia incredulità, in quanto non ci credo nemmeno se lo vedessi, che una donna sposata, con dei figli, arriva a baciare un'altro, dopo mesi di telefonate  e messaggi......ed arrivati al dunque , si ferma!!! Ovviamente non le ho mai creduto.....ed è proprio questo che mi fa stare male......la sensazione di essere continuamente preso in giro.....io avrei sete di verità , ma come posso fare? Lei mi ha giurato di aver detto la verità....ma credetemi ci sto ancora malissimo, e le discussioni a periodi, sono furiose. A qualcuno di voi è successa una cosa simile? E comunque, cosa ne pensate? Grazie dell'attenzione.


ormai il tarlo ti è entrato nella testa e, anche se mai dovesse raccontarti le peggio cose, rischi di continuare a non crederle e a volerne sempre di più.

La soluzione? capire se vale la pena rimanere assieme e agire di conseguenza anche igoiando rospi. Sicuramente meglio troncare che un continuo logoramento


----------



## Vera (20 Maggio 2020)

etto7 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, grazie a chi avrà 5 minuti per leggere la mia storia e darmi un proprio parere....
> Sono sposato da 10 anni , con due bambini piccoli , con mia moglie che lavora come commessa, un anno fa le ho scoperto delle chat e delle telefonate con un collega di lavoro...... Lei ovviamente all'inizio ha negato ci fosse qualcosa tra di loro, dicendo che si trattava solo di tel di lavoro.....ma poi messa alle strette ha confessato.....che vista la nostra situazione ( era un periodo di discussioni, ma io non l'ho mai tradita lo stesso...) , lei si era infatuata di tale collega, confessando che tra loro c'era stato solo un bacio dopo una cena tra colleghi..... Vi lascio immaginare la mia delusione e la mia incredulità, in quanto non ci credo nemmeno se lo vedessi, che una donna sposata, con dei figli, arriva a baciare un'altro, dopo mesi di telefonate  e messaggi......ed arrivati al dunque , si ferma!!! Ovviamente non le ho mai creduto.....ed è proprio questo che mi fa stare male......la sensazione di essere continuamente preso in giro.....io avrei sete di verità , ma come posso fare? Lei mi ha giurato di aver detto la verità....ma credetemi ci sto ancora malissimo, e le discussioni a periodi, sono furiose. A qualcuno di voi è successa una cosa simile? E comunque, cosa ne pensate? Grazie dell'attenzione.


Potrebbe dirti qualsiasi cosa, non cambierebbe niente. Sei già incazzato nero per un ipotetico bacio, figuriamoci con una saga di scopate orgasmiche.
Quindi se tieni al vostro rapporto, gira pagina.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2020)

etto7 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, grazie a chi avrà 5 minuti per leggere la mia storia e darmi un proprio parere....
> Sono sposato da 10 anni , con due bambini piccoli , con mia moglie che lavora come commessa, un anno fa le ho scoperto delle chat e delle telefonate con un collega di lavoro...... Lei ovviamente all'inizio ha negato ci fosse qualcosa tra di loro, dicendo che si trattava solo di tel di lavoro.....ma poi messa alle strette ha confessato.....che vista la nostra situazione ( era un periodo di discussioni, ma io non l'ho mai tradita lo stesso...) , lei si era infatuata di tale collega, confessando che tra loro c'era stato solo un bacio dopo una cena tra colleghi..... Vi lascio immaginare la mia delusione e la mia incredulità, in quanto non ci credo nemmeno se lo vedessi, che una donna sposata, con dei figli, arriva a baciare un'altro, dopo mesi di telefonate  e messaggi......ed arrivati al dunque , si ferma!!! Ovviamente non le ho mai creduto.....ed è proprio questo che mi fa stare male......la sensazione di essere continuamente preso in giro.....io avrei sete di verità , ma come posso fare? Lei mi ha giurato di aver detto la verità....ma credetemi ci sto ancora malissimo, e le discussioni a periodi, sono furiose. A qualcuno di voi è successa una cosa simile? E comunque, cosa ne pensate? Grazie dell'attenzione.


Solo una cosa è certa: tua moglie non lavora né da Zara, né da H&M * 

La sensazione che, non solo lei, ma tutti ti raccontino balle dura per anni.
Si impara a conviverci.
Io invece credo che ci si possa fermare.
Non è rilevante però per la tua sensazione di inaffidabilità.


* in quelle catene gli uomini sono tutti gay.


----------



## spleen (20 Maggio 2020)

etto7 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, grazie a chi avrà 5 minuti per leggere la mia storia e darmi un proprio parere....
> Sono sposato da 10 anni , con due bambini piccoli , con mia moglie che lavora come commessa, un anno fa le ho scoperto delle chat e delle telefonate con un collega di lavoro...... Lei ovviamente all'inizio ha negato ci fosse qualcosa tra di loro, dicendo che si trattava solo di tel di lavoro.....ma poi messa alle strette ha confessato.....che vista la nostra situazione ( era un periodo di discussioni, ma io non l'ho mai tradita lo stesso...) , lei si era infatuata di tale collega, confessando che tra loro c'era stato solo un bacio dopo una cena tra colleghi..... Vi lascio immaginare la mia delusione e la mia incredulità, in quanto non ci credo nemmeno se lo vedessi, che una donna sposata, con dei figli, arriva a baciare un'altro, dopo mesi di telefonate  e messaggi......ed arrivati al dunque , si ferma!!! Ovviamente non le ho mai creduto.....ed è proprio questo che mi fa stare male......la sensazione di essere continuamente preso in giro.....io avrei sete di verità , ma come posso fare? Lei mi ha giurato di aver detto la verità....ma credetemi ci sto ancora malissimo, e le discussioni a periodi, sono furiose. A qualcuno di voi è successa una cosa simile? E comunque, cosa ne pensate? Grazie dell'attenzione.


Tu cosa pensi di tua moglie? In generale intendo, con te, con i bambini.
Ecco, ora dai per scontato che sesso lo abbia fatto.
Interrogati se la vuoi ancora, sulla base di quanto sopra.

Per me non è che un bacio ad un altro sia poco, è molto, moltisssimo, quasi più del sesso.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Tu cosa pensi di tua moglie? In generale intendo, con te, con i bambini.
> Ecco, ora dai per scontato che sesso lo abbia fatto.
> Interrogati se la vuoi ancora, sulla base di quanto sopra.
> 
> Per me non è che un bacio ad un altro sia poco, è molto, moltisssimo, *quasi* più del sesso.


Quasi


----------



## francoff (20 Maggio 2020)

Il dubbio su tutto quello che farà, la fiducia che viene meno, la spontaneità ...tutto sarà diverso. Che lei abbia o meno tradito conta poco . In te il tarlo si è insinuato : il dubbio ..la mancanza di stima e fiducia , l essere sereno e poi fermarti di colpo e pensare a tutto questo. Pensa a ciò che ti potrà rendere felice e non a quello che potrà rendere meno triste.....il passato è passato. Anche io credo sia impossibile che non abbiano consumato.


----------



## JON (20 Maggio 2020)

etto7 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, grazie a chi avrà 5 minuti per leggere la mia storia e darmi un proprio parere....
> Sono sposato da 10 anni , con due bambini piccoli , con mia moglie che lavora come commessa, un anno fa le ho scoperto delle chat e delle telefonate con un collega di lavoro...... Lei ovviamente all'inizio ha negato ci fosse qualcosa tra di loro, dicendo che si trattava solo di tel di lavoro.....ma poi messa alle strette ha confessato.....che vista la nostra situazione ( era un periodo di discussioni, ma io non l'ho mai tradita lo stesso...) , lei si era infatuata di tale collega, confessando che tra loro c'era stato solo un bacio dopo una cena tra colleghi..... Vi lascio immaginare la mia delusione e la mia incredulità, in quanto non ci credo nemmeno se lo vedessi, che una donna sposata, con dei figli, arriva a baciare un'altro, dopo mesi di telefonate  e messaggi......ed arrivati al dunque , si ferma!!! Ovviamente non le ho mai creduto.....ed è proprio questo che mi fa stare male......la sensazione di essere continuamente preso in giro.....io avrei sete di verità , ma come posso fare? Lei mi ha giurato di aver detto la verità....ma credetemi ci sto ancora malissimo, e le discussioni a periodi, sono furiose. A qualcuno di voi è successa una cosa simile? E comunque, cosa ne pensate? Grazie dell'attenzione.


Considera un fatto, è già un anno che in testa ti frulla tutta questa roba. Il tempo poi passa molto velocemente, per ipotesi e per come vanno certe storie potresti ritrovarti fra diversi anni a girarci intorno con lo stesso spirito di adesso, o quasi.
Sostanzialmente non ti fidi più. La verità, quella che cerchi ora, non ti aiuterà a recuperare la fiducia. Tu devi mettere in ballo il futuro, per quanto riguarda il passato devi dirle che sai quanto basta e soprattutto che le cose stanno diversamente da quello che racconta. Finchè lei percepisce che la sua omertà non mette in serio pericolo il vostro rapporto, che comunque va avanti, continuerà ad essere omertosa perché questa dinamica è sicuramente meno "dannosa" della verità. Almeno nel vostro caso.

Penso che rischi di rimanere invischiato nel letamaio del dubbio, dove il sospetto non sarà mai confermato da prove sufficienti. Pur quando dovessi averne sono certo che non te ne farai nulla, perché sicuramente la certezza di quello che ha fatto non la riabiliterà ai tuoi occhi. Poi, sentirsi presi in giro e sapere di essere presi in giro sono cose ben diverse. La prima è un problema tuo, la seconda ti mette in condizione di sapere il da farsi. Perché se tua moglie è una di cui non c'è da fidarsi in toto allora le tue paranoie serviranno solo a logorarti per ungo tempo. In caso contrario sarà meglio investire diversamente le tue energie.


----------



## farmer (20 Maggio 2020)

Ero anch'io nella tua stessa situazione, mia moglie vent'anni fa aveva preso un'imbarcata per un tizio della nostra compagnia, la avevo avvisata che mi ero accorto, mi giurava che era solo amicizia, non le ho mai creduto e la tenevo d'occhio. Non so se si sia fermata lì o se è andata oltre, mi ha sempre detto di no ....fatto sta che per motivi esterni non abbiamo più frequentato quella compagnia, il tizio si è fidanzato e io e mia moglie abbiamo proseguito la nostra vita, il tarlo mi rimuginava per molto tempo, poi sono arrivati i figli, il tempo passava con i soliti alti e bassi di una famiglia e ora non ci penso più, ti dirò, mi piacerebbe sapere, ma ormai non me ne fregherebbe più di tanto. Una cosa ricordo.....è stato un bruttissimo periodo per me


----------



## spleen (20 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quasi


A me sarebbe bastato molto meno di un bacio, ma io sono io...


----------



## Lorena 46 (20 Maggio 2020)

Ciao io sono nella tua identica situazione, sono. Passati 9.mesi e io non credo che mio marito in hotel con l'amante sia scappato dopo un bacio, ti capisco ci si sta davvero male, mio marito e tosto mi ha confessato quel incontro in hotel solo dopo 7 mesi che mi aveva confessato tutto l altra, e ancora ad oggi non mi capacito come sia successo, mi sento una persona morta senza più stimoli e lui per di più non mi sta nemmeno vicino e non è per niente affettuoso, ti auguro e me lo auguro anche per me di superare tutto nel più breve tempo possibile, ma è dura accettare ed andare avanti facendo finta di niente, a volte diamo tutto per scontato e quando accadono questi fulmini a ciel sereno sembra che abbiamo avuto accanto degli sconosciuti, buona serata ti. Auguro di riprenderti presto.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> A me sarebbe bastato molto meno di un bacio, ma io sono io...


Se ognuno pensa a se stesso in quella situazione ha ben chiaro che c’è una bella differenza in ogni passo


----------



## danny (21 Maggio 2020)

Il problema non è cosa lei abbia fatto, ma la fiducia che non c'è più, la convinzione che lei ti abbia mentito, sia capace di farlo ancora, questa distanza che si è creata, la sensazione, che non riesci a cancellare e ti è inusuale, di  disagio nello starle accanto, l'aver realizzato che da chi ti da' piacere possa scaturire anche profonda angoscia e dolore, la convinzione di aver fallito, l'estenuante ricerca di una spiegazione o della verità.
È la prima fase. Attraverserai quella del rancore, del conflitto interno, del cinismo, delle contrastanti decisioni per riuscire a salvarti, per tornare a stare bene.
In un altro modo e solo quando riuscirai a vedere tutto quanto come se non ti appartenesse più.


----------



## Eagle72 (21 Maggio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu riusciresti a reggere la verità?


Perché c è chi la regge? Se non dai un calcio in culo ti trovi completamente cambiato ed in peggio. E anche la coppia


----------



## Eagle72 (21 Maggio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Tu cosa pensi di tua moglie? In generale intendo, con te, con i bambini.
> Ecco, ora dai per scontato che sesso lo abbia fatto.
> Interrogati se la vuoi ancora, sulla base di quanto sopra.
> 
> Per me non è che un bacio ad un altro sia poco, è molto, moltisssimo, quasi più del sesso.


Bè.. anche no. E cmq il sesso implica il bacio quasi sempre. Non è che uno possa dire meno male ci ha scopato ma senza bacio


----------



## ipazia (21 Maggio 2020)

etto7 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, grazie a chi avrà 5 minuti per leggere la mia storia e darmi un proprio parere....
> Sono sposato da 10 anni , con due bambini piccoli , con mia moglie che lavora come commessa, un anno fa le ho scoperto delle chat e delle telefonate con un collega di lavoro...... Lei ovviamente all'inizio ha negato ci fosse qualcosa tra di loro, dicendo che si trattava solo di tel di lavoro.....ma poi messa alle strette ha confessato.....che vista la nostra situazione ( era un periodo di discussioni, ma io non l'ho mai tradita lo stesso...) , lei si era infatuata di tale collega, confessando che tra loro c'era stato solo un bacio dopo una cena tra colleghi..... Vi lascio immaginare la mia delusione e la mia incredulità, in quanto non ci credo nemmeno se lo vedessi, che una donna sposata, con dei figli, arriva a baciare un'altro, dopo mesi di telefonate  e messaggi......ed arrivati al dunque , si ferma!!! Ovviamente non le ho mai creduto.....ed è proprio questo che mi fa stare male......*la sensazione di essere continuamente preso in giro.*....io avrei sete di verità , ma come posso fare? *Lei mi ha giurato di aver detto la verità*....ma credetemi ci sto ancora malissimo, e le discussioni a periodi, sono furiose. A qualcuno di voi è successa una cosa simile? E comunque, cosa ne pensate? Grazie dell'attenzione.


Ciao, benvenuto  

Se ti senti preso in giro, ti senti preso in giro. C'è poco da fare. E' una tua percezione in questa relazione.

A riguardo puoi decidere se:

- entrare in quella percezione e capire cosa e come ti fa sentire preso in giro, dentro di te intendo, quali atteggiamenti e comportamenti rivolti a te ti fanno saltare il nervo e poi stare male, cosa ti toccano dentro (il nervo salta a te, magari a qualcun altro non salta, come mai? te lo sei mai chiesto?)

- oppure delegare alla "verità" di lei la risoluzione di una TUA percezione di lei.

Tieni presente che la verità, proprio per sua struttura non è vera o falsa, è una verità.
E attorno ad un fatto si possono costruire molteplici verità. Tutte vere a seconda della prospettiva da cui le si guarda. E contemporaneamente tutte false.

A mio parere, il vero e il falso, in questi termini, non ha significato se non come ricerca di rassicurazione (che però non basta mai, tanto che il gioco di "dimmi la verità tutta la verità" di solito non porta a niente di concreto, se non ad un continuo bisogno di altra verità e insoddisfazione, rottura della fiducia in sè e quindi nell'altro, strappi relazionali etc etc).

C'è una parte di questo percorso che non puoi che fare da solo.
Questo è un altro aspetto che non si può ignorare.
Insieme al fatto che se dirigi lo sguardo verso ciò che è stato (e non è più, la scoperta ha cambiato tutto) e tenti di ritrovare ciò che è stato il percorso non può che rivelarsi oltre che faticoso anche insoddisfacente come minimo.

Al tuo posto partirei dal consegnarle in mano il tuo dolore. (magari senza la furia se riesci, o perlomeno esplicitando la furia e non lasciandola solo nell'agito rabbioso)
Oltre ad esser un modo per metterlo fuori - il dolore intendo - e darti la possibilità di guardarlo, e anche un buon modo per iniziare a rivalutare lei.
(dolore, non petulanza...perdona la precisazione ma mi pare importante). 

Se non ha cura del tuo dolore, al tuo posto, bacio o non bacio, scopata o non scopata, due domande me le farei.
Prima a me. (è quello il modo in cui io ho bisogno che il mio dolore sia trattato? di che riconoscimento ho bisogno in questa situazione?)
E poi a lei. (come mai tratti in questo modo il mio dolore, la mia ansia, la mia incredulità, la mia inquietudine? a che bisogni rispondi tu in questa situazione?)


----------



## Anna @GATTO (21 Maggio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> A me sarebbe bastato molto meno di un bacio, ma io sono io...


Si in effetti non é il bacio .... la scopata ......gli abbracci ,la cosa più fastidiosa è che per arrivare a quello è nata una confidenza , la complicità che solitamente vorremmo solo tra i membri della coppia non  un qualcosa per gli altri per altri .
Io ho sempre pensato questo il tradimento non è solo ungesto un bacio un orgasmo è molto di più .


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2020)

Anna @GATTO ha detto:


> Si in effetti non é il bacio .... la scopata ......gli abbracci ,la cosa più fastidiosa è che per arrivare a quello è nata una confidenza , la complicità che solitamente vorremmo solo tra i membri della coppia non  un qualcosa per gli altri per altri .
> Io ho sempre pensato questo il tradimento non è solo ungesto un bacio un orgasmo è molto di più .


No il tradimento è mentire.
Ci sono confidenze anche tra amici da cui il partner è escluso.
E non siamo proprietari del corpo dell’altro.
Ma si sta insieme sulla base di un patto di fiducia.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (21 Maggio 2020)

Anna @GATTO ha detto:


> Si in effetti non é il bacio .... la scopata ......gli abbracci ,la cosa più fastidiosa è che per arrivare a quello è nata una confidenza , la complicità che solitamente vorremmo solo tra i membri della coppia non  un qualcosa per gli altri per altri .
> Io ho sempre pensato questo il tradimento non è solo ungesto un bacio un orgasmo è molto di più .


Beh ci sono tradimenti e tradimenti....
Non sono tutti uguali...al di là del giusto o sbagliato...
C è il tradimento fatto e concluso senza trasporto emotivo ...c è poi il tradimento più pericoloso quello che ti coinvolge in tutto e per tutto...
Entrambi sbagliati...
Ma con gradi di pericolosità differenti


----------



## abebis (21 Maggio 2020)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Bè.. anche no. *E cmq il sesso implica il bacio quasi sempre*. Non è che uno possa dire meno male ci ha scopato ma senza bacio


E anche il viceversa: faccio fatica a immaginare due adulti che si baciano e non si ritrovano l'uno dentro l'altra!
Sai com'è, no?
Il bacio è una telefonata al cazzo per dirgli di tenersi pronto.


----------



## francoff (21 Maggio 2020)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Beh ci sono tradimenti e tradimenti....
> Non sono tutti uguali...al di là del giusto o sbagliato...
> C è il tradimento fatto e concluso senza trasporto emotivo ...c è poi il tradimento più pericoloso quello che ti coinvolge in tutto e per tutto...
> Entrambi sbagliati...
> Ma con gradi di pericolosità differenti


Pericolosità di cosa? le menzogne , la complicità che instauri con un altro sono cose dolorose comunque per il tradito. Sia che il tuo partner si innamori o meno....Se non si innamora è meno? Che considerazione dai alla sessualità ? Per me la sessualità è un modo per trasmettere emozioni , sfiorarsi l anima godendo dell' altro...se per il mio partner è solo ginnastica allora forse lo trovo più pericoloso  dell' innamoramento.....per come lei mi apparirebbe


----------



## Lorena 46 (21 Maggio 2020)

Anna @GATTO ha detto:


> Si in effetti non é il bacio .... la scopata ......gli abbracci ,la cosa più fastidiosa è che per arrivare a quello è nata una confidenza , la complicità che solitamente vorremmo solo tra i membri della coppia non  un qualcosa per gli altri per altri .
> Io ho sempre pensato questo il tradimento non è solo ungesto un bacio un orgasmo è molto di più .


Ecco brava, hai ragione, quello. Che dico a mio marito, di punto in bianco vi incontrate in hotel, lui dice ci siamo sentiti un paio di volte al telefono e poi abbiamo deciso di incontrarci, forse gli è venuto più facile perché la tipa lavorava di fronte all ufficio dove lavora mio marito, e quindi chissà quanti sguardi si saranno scambiati ma da qui ad arrivare in hotel e per giunta al. Primo incontro ne passa, a me. Sembra che la verità non la vogliono accettare nemmeno loro perché si fanno schifo loro stessi, io gli. Dico che ha preso 22 anni del nostro matrimonio e li ha buttati nel cessò, e lui mi. Dice che non ha ammazzato nessuno, ma stiamo scherzando.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2020)

francoff ha detto:


> Pericolosità di cosa? le menzogne , la complicità che instauri con un altro sono cose dolorose comunque per il tradito. Sia che il tuo partner si innamori o meno....Se non si innamora è meno? Che considerazione dai alla sessualità ? Per me la sessualità è un modo per trasmettere emozioni , sfiorarsi l anima godendo dell' altro...se per il mio partner è solo ginnastica allora forse lo trovo più pericoloso  dell' innamoramento.....per come lei mi apparirebbe


Ciao  bentornato


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2020)

Lorena 46 ha detto:


> Ecco brava, hai ragione, quello. Che dico a mio marito, di punto in bianco vi incontrate in hotel, lui dice ci siamo sentiti un paio di volte al telefono e poi abbiamo deciso di incontrarci, forse gli è venuto più facile perché la tipa lavorava di fronte all ufficio dove lavora mio marito, e quindi chissà quanti sguardi si saranno scambiati ma da qui ad arrivare in hotel e per giunta al. Primo incontro ne passa, a me. Sembra che la verità non la vogliono accettare nemmeno loro perché si fanno schifo loro stessi, io gli. Dico che ha preso 22 anni del nostro matrimonio e li ha buttati nel cessò, e lui mi. Dice che non ha ammazzato nessuno, ma stiamo scherzando.


Alcuni, dopo essere stati traditi, si sentono liberi di guardare e vedere altre persone.
Solo provare a flirtare fa capire che non è poi questo cambiamento epocale.
Se avesse incontrato un ex compagno di scuola non avresti avuto da ridire. Eppure anche con lui avrà vissuto esperienze da cui sei stata esclusa. Certo probabilmente non si sarebbero baciati, né visti in un hotel, ma per lui può essere stato davvero solo ritrovare un sé più giovane. Prova a prendere in considerazione il suo ridimensionamento.


----------



## Lorena 46 (21 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Alcuni, dopo essere stati traditi, si sentono liberi di guardare e vedere altre persone.
> Solo provare a flirtare fa capire che non è poi questo cambiamento epocale.
> Se avesse incontrato un ex compagno di scuola non avresti avuto da ridire. Eppure anche con lui avrà vissuto esperienze da cui sei stata esclusa. Certo probabilmente non si sarebbero baciati, né visti in un hotel, ma per lui può essere stato davvero solo ritrovare un sé più giovane. Prova a prendere in considerazione il suo ridimensionamento.


Potrei prendere in considerazione quello che tu mi consigli, dico di cercare altrove ma sinceramente adesso non mi va perché prima voglio risolvere la mia situazione che ancora mi affligge, e solo dopo poi se ne sentirò il bisogno anche per una piccola "rivalsa" se troverò qualcuno anche solo per chiacchierare, ben venga.


----------



## Lorena 46 (21 Maggio 2020)

Figurati che lui si sente così sicuro che ormai non mi chiede più il codice del mio cellulare, sicuro insomma forse più che sicuro disinteressato


----------



## bravagiulia75 (21 Maggio 2020)

francoff ha detto:


> Pericolosità di cosa? le menzogne , la complicità che instauri con un altro sono cose dolorose comunque per il tradito. Sia che il tuo partner si innamori o meno....Se non si innamora è meno? Che considerazione dai alla sessualità ? Per me la sessualità è un modo per trasmettere emozioni , sfiorarsi l anima godendo dell' altro...se per il mio partner è solo ginnastica allora forse lo trovo più pericoloso  dell' innamoramento.....per come lei mi apparirebbe


C è gente che tradisce solo per il gusto di farlo!!!ma non è assolutamente il mio caso!!!!


----------



## spleen (21 Maggio 2020)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Bè.. anche no. E cmq il sesso implica il bacio quasi sempre. Non è che uno possa dire meno male ci ha scopato ma senza bacio


Io ho parlato per me, ponendo l'attenzione sul concetto personalissimo di cosa sia grave o meno in un tradimento, non ho inteso semplificare.
Del resto per mooolto meno di un bacio io stavo riempiendo le valigie aperte sul letto....
Ognuno ci ha la sua idea di tolleranza e di concetto di limite invalicabile, io non mi sogno di criticare quello degli altri in senso riduttivo (non estensivo perchè, limite mio, tante volte non lo capisco proprio).
Sono partito da tutt' altro concetto quando mi sono messo con la mia lei. Durerà finchè dura, mi aveva detto lei ed io ho abbandonato subito il concetto del "per sempre". Sono partito dalla coda, non dalla testa.
Stadifatto che dura da più di 30 anni...


----------



## Arcistufo (21 Maggio 2020)

etto7 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, grazie a chi avrà 5 minuti per leggere la mia storia e darmi un proprio parere....
> Sono sposato da 10 anni , con due bambini piccoli , con mia moglie che lavora come commessa, un anno fa le ho scoperto delle chat e delle telefonate con un collega di lavoro...... Lei ovviamente all'inizio ha negato ci fosse qualcosa tra di loro, dicendo che si trattava solo di tel di lavoro.....ma poi messa alle strette ha confessato.....che vista la nostra situazione ( era un periodo di discussioni, ma io non l'ho mai tradita lo stesso...) , lei si era infatuata di tale collega, confessando che tra loro c'era stato solo un bacio dopo una cena tra colleghi..... Vi lascio immaginare la mia delusione e la mia incredulità, in quanto non ci credo nemmeno se lo vedessi, che una donna sposata, con dei figli, arriva a baciare un'altro, dopo mesi di telefonate  e messaggi......ed arrivati al dunque , si ferma!!! Ovviamente non le ho mai creduto.....ed è proprio questo che mi fa stare male......la sensazione di essere continuamente preso in giro.....io avrei sete di verità , ma come posso fare? Lei mi ha giurato di aver detto la verità....ma credetemi ci sto ancora malissimo, e le discussioni a periodi, sono furiose. A qualcuno di voi è successa una cosa simile? E comunque, cosa ne pensate? Grazie dell'attenzione.


È una femmina: si sarà fatto un sacco di castelli in aria, avrà pensato chissà a che cosa sarebbe stato, gli ha dato un bacio e all'improvviso si è cagata sotto, oppure ha realizzato che non era niente di che.
 il punto non è se vuoi pulirla per qualcosa di fisico che c'è stato o non c'è stato. il punto sta nel fatto che tu la vuoi punire per essersi fatta qualche mese di film durante le chat. Sta tranquillo che non è la prima volta che dopo mesi di chat alla prova dei fatti Il soufflé si sgonfia.
 non c'entra mica un cazzo avere sete di verità. Quello che ti fa rodere il culo è che non sai se hai il diritto di incazzarti oppure no.


----------



## Eagle72 (21 Maggio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> E anche il viceversa: faccio fatica a immaginare due adulti che si baciano e non si ritrovano l'uno dentro l'altra!
> Sai com'è, no?
> Il bacio è una telefonata al cazzo per dirgli di tenersi pronto.


Si..ma non è detto. Ci si può anche fermare.. per rimorsi..sensi di colpa ecc


----------



## Eagle72 (21 Maggio 2020)

Lorena 46 ha detto:


> Ecco brava, hai ragione, quello. Che dico a mio marito, di punto in bianco vi incontrate in hotel, lui dice ci siamo sentiti un paio di volte al telefono e poi abbiamo deciso di incontrarci, forse gli è venuto più facile perché la tipa lavorava di fronte all ufficio dove lavora mio marito, e quindi chissà quanti sguardi si saranno scambiati ma da qui ad arrivare in hotel e per giunta al. Primo incontro ne passa, a me. Sembra che la verità non la vogliono accettare nemmeno loro perché si fanno schifo loro stessi, io gli. Dico che ha preso 22 anni del nostro matrimonio e li ha buttati nel cessò, e lui mi. Dice che non ha ammazzato nessuno, ma stiamo scherzando.


È impossibile per chi ha agito immedesimarsi in chi ha subito. Non è cattiveria. È proprio così.


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Maggio 2020)

Anna @GATTO ha detto:


> Si in effetti non é il bacio .... la scopata ......gli abbracci ,la cosa più fastidiosa è che per arrivare a quello è nata una confidenza , la complicità che solitamente vorremmo solo tra i membri della coppia non  un qualcosa per gli altri per altri .
> Io ho sempre pensato questo il tradimento non è solo ungesto un bacio un orgasmo è molto di più .


la complicità come esclusiva della coppia? A tanto arrivate voi talebani della monogamia? Se così fosse l'amante sarebbe solo un rimpiazzo per qualcosa che non c'è più. Non è così. Lì fuori c'è gente migliore di quella che ci siamo scelti per dire di sì davanti al prete. Gente che non ci ha fatto sputare via il meglio di noi con la mediocrità, l'ignoranza e l'accidia mentre dormiva col culo al caldo sotto la coperta di quel medesimo si.
Poi uno alza la testa, si guarda intorno e deve anche subire interrogatori e controinterrogatori per aver commesso il terribile peccato di fare dei confronti?
É tutto tremendamente più semplice, le scelte sono 3 e solo 3, se vuoi vivere in coppia:
1. Ti scegli ogni giorno (tutti lo dicono e poi nessuno lo fa)
2. Ti spegni e accetti che il progetto sia più importante dei friccichi sottopelle (quello che fanno le coppie che noi additiamo come modello in base al fatto che durano)
3. Cornifichi, con tutti i rischi del caso.
E oltretutto una domanda @ipazia : perché accidenti dovrei prendermi cura del dolore di qualcuno che non si è saputo prendere cura delle mie inquietudini?


----------



## patroclo (22 Maggio 2020)

Lorena 46 ha detto:


> Ecco brava, hai ragione, quello. Che dico a mio marito, di punto in bianco vi incontrate in hotel, lui dice ci siamo sentiti un paio di volte al telefono e poi abbiamo deciso di incontrarci, forse gli è venuto più facile perché la tipa lavorava di fronte all ufficio dove lavora mio marito, e quindi chissà quanti sguardi si saranno scambiati ma da qui ad arrivare in hotel e per giunta al. Primo incontro ne passa, a me. Sembra che la verità non la vogliono accettare nemmeno loro perché si fanno schifo loro stessi, io gli. Dico che ha preso 22 anni del nostro matrimonio e li ha buttati nel cessò, e lui mi. Dice che non ha ammazzato nessuno, ma stiamo scherzando.


Ok, non saprai mai la verità ed è stato uno stronzo. Ma i 22 anni di matrimonio come sono stati? se sono stati anni di merda e questo ti serve a spiegarne il motivo allora approfittane e buttalo fuori di casa. Sono stati belli? meritano di essercene altri? ...e allora fagli il culo che si merita, ridiscutete i patti e se trovate un accordo andate avanti. La rabbia e il dolore devono essere uno stimolo a reagire, quando diventano uno "stato di vita" si può solo vivere di merda, tu, lui, i figli ....


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Maggio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Il bacio è una telefonata al cazzo per dirgli di tenersi pronto.


----------



## Lorena 46 (22 Maggio 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> Ok, non saprai mai la verità ed è stato uno stronzo. Ma i 22 anni di matrimonio come sono stati? se sono stati anni di merda e questo ti serve a spiegarne il motivo allora approfittane e buttalo fuori di casa. Sono stati belli? meritano di essercene altri? ...e allora fagli il culo che si merita, ridiscutete i patti e se trovate un accordo andate avanti. La rabbia e il dolore devono essere uno stimolo a reagire, quando diventano uno "stato di vita" si può solo vivere di merda, tu, lui, i figli ....


Beh tra alti e bassi siamo andati avanti, diciamo che abbiamo 2 caratteri molto diversi e le discussioni non sono mancate, lui sempre troppo preso di se, e io a casa ad accudire i figli, anche se devo dire che mi ha rinfacciato che se ha tradito la colpa è mia, ma io non accetto che lui mi attacchi perché anche se così fosse ciò non giustifica il fatto che mi doveva tradire, per farti capire che lui ha tradito per la mia freddezza nei suoi confronti, ma anche lui se ne vogliamo parlare non sprizzava amore da tutte le parti, con la differenza che io  l ho sempre rispettato e mai pensato di tradirlo, lui no diciamo che la tresca  gli è capitata direttamente al posto di lavoro e la sfruttata, che dirti forse tutto questo grande amore non ce mai stato ma al rispetto per la famiglia e i figli lui non ci ha pensato, e addirittura fino a stamattina mi dice che siccome io lo assillo e che con la tipa non ha concluso se ci capita qualcuna se la fa, vedi che mente contorta, e addirittura scopro sempre account nuovi sui social di qui improvvisamente non ricorda le password.


----------



## Lostris (22 Maggio 2020)

Lorena 46 ha detto:


> Beh tra alti e bassi siamo andati avanti, diciamo che abbiamo 2 caratteri molto diversi e le discussioni non sono mancate, lui sempre troppo preso di se, e io a casa ad accudire i figli, anche se devo dire che mi ha rinfacciato che se ha tradito la colpa è mia, ma io non accetto che lui mi attacchi perché anche se così fosse ciò non giustifica il fatto che mi doveva tradire, per farti capire che lui ha tradito per la mia freddezza nei suoi confronti, ma anche lui se ne vogliamo parlare non sprizzava amore da tutte le parti, con la differenza che io  l ho sempre rispettato e mai pensato di tradirlo, lui no diciamo che la tresca  gli è capitata direttamente al posto di lavoro e la sfruttata, che dirti forse tutto questo grande amore non ce mai stato ma al rispetto per la famiglia e i figli lui non ci ha pensato, e addirittura fino a *stamattina mi dice che siccome io lo assillo e che con la tipa non ha concluso se ci capita qualcuna se la fa*, vedi che mente contorta, e addirittura scopro sempre account nuovi sui social di qui improvvisamente non ricorda le password.


Carino 

Altro che mente contorta, qui manca l’evoluzione di base.


----------



## abebis (22 Maggio 2020)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Si..ma non è detto. Ci si può anche fermare.. per rimorsi..sensi di colpa ecc


Fermare... seeeee: quando il cazzo è ritto, il cervello è fritto!

E se bisogna esser fedeli per i sensi di colpa... anche no! E lo dico io, neh?

E comunque, quando arrivi a infilare la lingua nella bocca di una tipa, vuol dire che hai già messo in essere tutta una serie di atti e comportamenti che fanno sì infilarle dentro anche la fava sia poco più di un dettaglio. Certo, un bel dettaglio...  ma pur sempre un dettaglio!


----------



## Vera (22 Maggio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Fermare... seeeee: quando il cazzo è ritto, il cervello è fritto!
> 
> E se bisogna esser fedeli per i sensi di colpa... anche no! E lo dico io, neh?
> 
> E comunque, quando arrivi a infilare la lingua nella bocca di una tipa, vuol dire che hai già messo in essere tutta una serie di atti e comportamenti che fanno sì infilarle dentro anche la fava sia poco più di un dettaglio. Certo, un bel dettaglio...  ma pur sempre un dettaglio!


Bei tempi quando ti dicevano che dovevi allontanarti da questo forum, eh?


----------



## Jim Cain (22 Maggio 2020)

Lorena 46 ha detto:


> mi ha rinfacciato che se ha tradito la colpa è mia


Trattasi generalmente di cazzata ENORME.


----------



## Lorena 46 (22 Maggio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Fermare... seeeee: quando il cazzo è ritto, il cervello è fritto!
> 
> E se bisogna esser fedeli per i sensi di colpa... anche no! E lo dico io, neh?
> 
> E comunque, quando arrivi a infilare la lingua nella bocca di una tipa, vuol dire che hai già messo in essere tutta una serie di atti e comportamenti che fanno sì infilarle dentro anche la fava sia poco più di un dettaglio. Certo, un bel dettaglio...  ma pur sempre un dettaglio!


Bravissima, mica baci la tizia che ti attrae e non hai nessuna reazione, figurati te ne racconto un altra, lui mi dice che dopo il bacio si sono salutati, e mio marito mi ha detto che lei il giorno dopo gli telefono per dirgli che aveva comprato i profilattici, forse mio marito se lo doveva infilare in bocca, ma va la, e ancora ad oggi mi dice che non mi ha tradito di perché in hotel ci sono stata io, mah


----------



## Brunetta (22 Maggio 2020)

Lorena 46 ha detto:


> Potrei prendere in considerazione quello che tu mi consigli, dico di cercare altrove ma sinceramente adesso non mi va perché prima voglio risolvere la mia situazione che ancora mi affligge, e solo dopo poi se ne sentirò il bisogno anche per una piccola "rivalsa" se troverò qualcuno anche solo per chiacchierare, ben venga.


Non intendevo assolutamente parlare di una rivalsa, né di una consolazione, ma di rendersi conto che sentirsi liberi di giocare non mette necessariamente in dubbio una relazione decennale che costituisce la colonna portante della vita. 
È capire che cantare al karaoke non significa cambiare lavoro.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Maggio 2020)

Lorena 46 ha detto:


> Beh tra alti e bassi siamo andati avanti, diciamo che abbiamo 2 caratteri molto diversi e le discussioni non sono mancate, lui sempre troppo preso di se, e io a casa ad accudire i figli, anche se devo dire che mi ha rinfacciato che se ha tradito la colpa è mia, ma io non accetto che lui mi attacchi perché anche se così fosse ciò non giustifica il fatto che mi doveva tradire, per farti capire che lui ha tradito per la mia freddezza nei suoi confronti, ma anche lui se ne vogliamo parlare non sprizzava amore da tutte le parti, con la differenza che io  l ho sempre rispettato e mai pensato di tradirlo, lui no diciamo che la tresca  gli è capitata direttamente al posto di lavoro e la sfruttata, che dirti forse tutto questo grande amore non ce mai stato ma al rispetto per la famiglia e i figli lui non ci ha pensato, e addirittura fino a stamattina mi dice che siccome io lo assillo e che con la tipa non ha concluso se ci capita qualcuna se la fa, vedi che mente contorta, e addirittura scopro sempre account nuovi sui social di cui improvvisamente non ricorda le password.


Stai viaggiando attraverso tutti i motivi per cui non si deve tradire.
Molti ti stanno illustrando i motivi per farlo.
Tu devi capire cosa per te è inaccettabile nel tradimento, ma anche quello che è inaccettabile nel matrimonio.
Pensa se il matrimonio davvero credi che debba stare in piedi per rispetto.
Per rispetto non si tradisce e si esprime il disagio.
Ma chi mai butta davvero tutto nel cesso per un disagio, magari vuole vedere prima cosa davvero vuole.
Come quando si è a disagio al lavoro ed è un lavoro sicuro, prima di licenziarsi si fanno dei colloqui o anche basta solo una vacanza.
Tu vuoi buttare tutto per un weekend?


----------



## Lorena 46 (22 Maggio 2020)

Ma. La. Cosa che mi fa impazzire e. Che è lui ha incazzarsi. Cioè tu con questa ti sei visto nel 2005 poi nel 2018 avete chattato senza mai vedervi e chissà quale porcate vi siete detti e poi è lui che mi dice che gli sto facendo passare 8 mesi di inferno,


Brunetta ha detto:


> Stai viaggiando attraverso tutti i motivi per cui non si deve tradire.
> Molti ti stanno illustrando i motivi per farlo.
> Tu devi capire cosa per te è inaccettabile nel tradimento, ma anche quello che è inaccettabile nel matrimonio.
> Pensa se il matrimonio davvero credi che debba stare in piedi per rispetto.
> ...


No non dico che voglio buttare tutto in aria, ma chi aveva il disagio ero io, pantofolaio mai un uscita fuori porta, mai una pizza o un drink con gli amici sempre davanti alla TV, aspettando il pranzo e la cena e non mi sono mai ribellati anzi lo prendevo per le buone, e io che dovevo fare se avevo questo disagio andare in hotel con il primo che incontro, e normale che poi a letto gli davo le spalle, sempre davanti alla TV assorto nei suoi pensieri aspettando il pranzo e la cena, negativo pure se frequentavo un amica perché a lui non sta bene nessuno, perché diceva che la famiglia è tutto e non c'è bisogno di frequentare estranei per stare bene, credimi il disagio più grosso l ho avuto io perché mi sono mancate tutte queste cose e ha 30 anni era dura vedere i miei amici uscire a divertirsi portando con sé anche i figli, purtroppo chi non ci passa non puoi capire, e arrivare a 47 anni e scoprire che dopo che tuo marito ti ha fatto fare una vita di merda, si era fatto pure l amante mi sento morta dentro e anche se adesso lui vorrebbe rimediare con uscite e pizzate per me non è più lo stesso, spero che capisci quello che voglio dire, quella che dovevo replicare dovevo essere io e non l ho mai fatto, portando avanti la famiglia.


----------



## abebis (22 Maggio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Bei tempi quando ti dicevano che dovevi allontanarti da questo forum, eh?


Della serie: come passa il tempo, eh?

Tipo: ma ti sei resa conto che Monica Lewinsky ha 47 anni? Eppure sembra ieri che gattonava nella casa bianca...


----------



## abebis (22 Maggio 2020)

Lorena 46 ha detto:


> *Bravissima*, mica baci la tizia che ti attrae e non hai nessuna reazione, figurati te ne racconto un altra, lui mi dice che dopo il bacio si sono salutati, e mio marito mi ha detto che lei il giorno dopo gli telefono per dirgli che aveva comprato i profilattici, forse mio marito se lo doveva infilare in bocca, ma va la, e ancora ad oggi mi dice che non mi ha tradito di perché in hotel ci sono stata io, mah


"Bravissima" lo dici a tua sorella: favamunito sono!


----------



## Brunetta (22 Maggio 2020)

Lorena 46 ha detto:


> Ma. La. Cosa che mi fa impazzire e. Che è lui ha incazzarsi. Cioè tu con questa ti sei visto nel 2005 poi nel 2018 avete chattato senza mai vedervi e chissà quale porcate vi siete detti e poi è lui che mi dice che gli sto facendo passare 8 mesi di inferno,
> 
> No non dico che voglio buttare tutto in aria, ma chi aveva il disagio ero io, pantofolaio mai un uscita fuori porta, mai una pizza o un drink con gli amici sempre davanti alla TV, aspettando il pranzo e la cena e non mi sono mai ribellati anzi lo prendevo per le buone, e io che dovevo fare se avevo questo disagio andare in hotel con il primo che incontro, e normale che poi a letto gli davo le spalle, sempre davanti alla TV assorto nei suoi pensieri aspettando il pranzo e la cena, negativo pure se frequentavo un amica perché a lui non sta bene nessuno, perché diceva che la famiglia è tutto e non c'è bisogno di frequentare estranei per stare bene, credimi il disagio più grosso l ho avuto io perché mi sono mancate tutte queste cose e ha 30 anni era dura vedere i miei amici uscire a divertirsi portando con sé anche i figli, purtroppo chi non ci passa non puoi capire, e arrivare a 47 anni e scoprire che dopo che tuo marito ti ha fatto fare una vita di merda, si era fatto pure l amante mi sento morta dentro e anche se adesso lui vorrebbe rimediare con uscite e pizzate per me non è più lo stesso, spero che capisci quello che voglio dire, quella che dovevo replicare dovevo essere io e non l ho mai fatto, portando avanti la famiglia.


Ha coltivato una relazione virtuale proprio perché non è in grado di averne di persona.


----------



## JON (22 Maggio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> "Bravissima" lo dici a tua sorella: favamunito sono!


Ha qualche reticenza col genere maschile, l'ho notato già dai primi post. Ma transgenderizzare le identità per comodità mi è nuova.


----------



## francoff (22 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ciao  bentornato


ciao, tornato a forza! rimpatriati per rischio covid19...dopo l estate si riprenderà ....comunque uno stop a pochi mesi dalla fine dei lavori, anche riprendendo a agosto ad esempio per novembre dicembre finito.


----------



## Lorena 46 (22 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ha coltivato una relazione virtuale proprio perché non è in grado di averne di persona.


Brunetta nel 2005 si che si sono visti in hotel, e dopo 15 anni lei le ha mandato l amicizia su Facebook, e hanno iniziato a chatta re, lei mi ha confessato che lui gli diceva che la desiderava ma alla fine si pe riva di incontrarla, quindi forse l attrazione continua ad esserci ma non vuole incontrarla non so perché



abebis ha detto:


> "Bravissima" lo dici a tua sorella: favamunito sono!


Ops pardon



JON ha detto:


> Ha qualche reticenza col genere maschile, l'ho notato già dai primi post. Ma transgenderizzare le identità per comodità mi è nuova.


No ti sbagli invece non è così


----------



## Brunetta (22 Maggio 2020)

Lorena 46 ha detto:


> Brunetta nel 2005 si che si sono visti in hotel, e dopo 15 anni lei le ha mandato l amicizia su Facebook, e hanno iniziato a chatta re, lei mi ha confessato che lui gli diceva che la desiderava ma alla fine si pe riva di incontrarla, quindi forse l attrazione continua ad esserci ma non vuole incontrarla non so perché


Riesce solo con la ex.
Hai detto tu che non ha amicizie.


----------



## Lorena 46 (22 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Riesce solo con la ex.
> Hai detto tu che non ha amicizie.


Lui ha amicizie solo. Maschili, nel senso che non abbiamo amici in comuni, non capisco lui riesce solo con le ex?


----------



## ipazia (22 Maggio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E oltretutto una domanda @ipazia : perché accidenti dovrei prendermi cura del dolore di qualcuno che non si è saputo prendere cura delle mie inquietudini?


Mi sembra una domanda più che sensata.  A porla. 

E' quel "a porla" che fa la differenza.
(io metterei in mezzo il dolore, o l'emozione in gioco, solo per vedere se emergono domande. Poi ognuno si pippa le sue di emozioni, condividerle non significa niente altro che condividere)

Il punto resta riuscire ad uscire dalla zona comfort del copione comportamentale tradito vs traditore, giusto vs sbagliato, innocente vs colpevole, vittima vs carnefice. Copione che non porta che alla reiterazione del copione stesso senza soluzione di continuità (e a quello che tu chiami coccolare il trauma).

Aprendo un discorso anche spinoso e duro e crudo.
Anche a costo di dirsi cose spiacevoli e pesanti.

Compreso il porre la domanda che poni tu.

Che potrebbe esser benissimo una risposta, a ben vedere 

Il punto resta dirle le cose.
Esplicitare la propria visione, partendo dal presupposto che non è dovuto nè l'ascolto nè l'accoglienza.
Niente è dovuto. E niente è meritato.

Salvo stare nell'ottica degli scontrini. Con le conseguenze di considerare una relazione un sistema di debito e credito.


----------



## Skorpio (22 Maggio 2020)

Lorena 46 ha detto:


> Brunetta nel 2005 si che si sono visti in hotel, e dopo 15 anni lei le ha mandato l amicizia su Facebook, e hanno iniziato a chatta re, lei mi ha confessato che lui gli diceva che la desiderava ma alla fine si pe riva di incontrarla, quindi forse l attrazione continua ad esserci ma non vuole incontrarla non so perché


Cara Lorena.. Quello che descrivi sembra un peccato veniale di un uomo che comunque è sostanzialmente sempre rigato dritto

Forse è stato solo un gioco, un gioco innocente, che probabilmente lo ha un po' preso.. Può succedere

Sei disposta a chiudere un occhio per un gioco innocente per un uomo che comunque ti è sempre rimasto vicino?


----------



## Lorena 46 (22 Maggio 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> Ok, non saprai mai la verità ed è stato uno stronzo. Ma i 22 anni di matrimonio come sono stati? se sono stati anni di merda e questo ti serve a spiegarne il motivo allora approfittane e buttalo fuori di casa. Sono stati belli? meritano di essercene altri? ...e allora fagli il culo che si merita, ridiscutete i patti e se trovate un accordo andate avanti. La rabbia e il dolore devono essere uno stimolo a reagire, quando diventano uno "stato di vita" si può solo vivere di merda, tu, lui, i figli ....


Che dirti sono stati anni di merda, pantofolaio egoista, mai un uscita niente di niente, interessato solo a guardarsi la pancia se era grossa o no, a diete, ad improfumarsi 2 volte al giorno, per andare a lavoro, niente di niente a me mi teneva sempre e solo per i suoi bisogni, che dire hai azzeccato in pieno, adesso non è mica cambiato ieri vedevo che si faceva un selfie ma alla soglia dei 50 anni non dovrebbe mettere un po di giudizio, io rimango sbigottita e un narciso mi sembra un ventenne ancora, e abbiamo una figlia di 22 anni che sembra più matura di lui, figurati che è stata lei stessa a dirmi che non mi vuole e non mi ha mai voluto, e io invece me lo tengo ancora in casa non so per cosa.


----------



## Lorena 46 (22 Maggio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Cara Lorena.. Quello che descrivi sembra un peccato veniale di un uomo che comunque è sostanzialmente sempre rigato dritto
> 
> Forse è stato solo un gioco, un gioco innocente, che probabilmente lo ha un po' preso.. Può succedere
> 
> Sei disposta a chiudere un occhio per un gioco innocente per un uomo che comunque ti è sempre rimasto vicino?


Guarda a questo punto ho i miei dubbi se ha rigato dritto, nello stesso periodo in cui chatta a von la tipa, aveva un altra con cui chattava, solo per gioco lui dice, ma poi tutte separate o single, furbo lui, quella che ha rigato dritto sono io, perché a me solo il pensiero di chattare con altre donna mi fa schifo, allora anche io ho tanti amici maschi nei miei contatti, allora che faccio siccome non c'è niente di male, come. Dice lui, mi metto a chattare, ma figurati che lui continua ancora a ribadire che non mi ha tradito, perché non ha consumato, ma l ha soltanto baciata ma dai, ma stiamo scherzando.


----------



## Anna @GATTO (22 Maggio 2020)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Beh ci sono tradimenti e tradimenti....
> Non sono tutti uguali...al di là del giusto o sbagliato...
> C è il tradimento fatto e concluso senza trasporto emotivo ...c è poi il tradimento più pericoloso quello che ti coinvolge in tutto e per tutto...
> Entrambi sbagliati...
> Ma con gradi di pericolosità differenti


Si il tradimento è tante cose negative messe insieme all’interno di un rapporto di coppia ,menzogna ,esclusione dell’altro ,mancanza di dialogo ............ma quello che non riesco proprio a capire è perché nonostante nella  maggior parte dei casi chi tradisce non ci si vuole si vuole separare ?
Tenendo in piedi magari storie che ormai vanno alla deriva ?
Credetemi ci sono un infinita di rapporti malsani che alcune copie preferiscono tenere in piedi nonostante tutto ,storie che non chiamerei neanche storie  che forse non hanno ragione di esistere.
Ma!


----------



## ipazia (22 Maggio 2020)

Lorena 46 ha detto:


> Che dirti sono stati anni di merda, pantofolaio egoista, mai un uscita niente di niente, interessato solo a guardarsi la pancia se era grossa o no, a diete, ad improfumarsi 2 volte al giorno, per andare a lavoro, niente di niente a me mi teneva sempre e solo per i suoi bisogni, che dire hai azzeccato in pieno, adesso non è mica cambiato ieri vedevo che si faceva un selfie ma alla soglia dei 50 anni non dovrebbe mettere un po di giudizio, io rimango sbigottita e un narciso mi sembra un ventenne ancora, e abbiamo una figlia di 22 anni che sembra più matura di lui, figurati che è stata lei stessa a dirmi che non mi vuole e non mi ha mai voluto, e io invece me lo tengo ancora in casa non so per cosa.


E secondo te la cosa importante da valutare nella vostra coppia è se ha rigato dritto oppure no???


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Maggio 2020)

Lorena 46 ha detto:


> Che dirti sono stati anni di merda, pantofolaio egoista, mai un uscita niente di niente, interessato solo a guardarsi la pancia se era grossa o no, a diete, ad improfumarsi 2 volte al giorno, per andare a lavoro, niente di niente a me mi teneva sempre e solo per i suoi bisogni, che dire hai azzeccato in pieno, adesso non è mica cambiato ieri vedevo che si faceva un selfie ma alla soglia dei 50 anni non dovrebbe mettere un po di giudizio, io rimango sbigottita e un narciso mi sembra un ventenne ancora, e abbiamo una figlia di 22 anni che sembra più matura di lui, figurati che è stata lei stessa a dirmi che non mi vuole e non mi ha mai voluto, e io invece me lo tengo ancora in casa non so per cosa.


Questo con le corna c'entra poco.


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Maggio 2020)

Anna @GATTO ha detto:


> Si il tradimento è tante cose negative messe insieme all’interno di un rapporto di coppia ,menzogna ,esclusione dell’altro ,mancanza di dialogo ............ma quello che non riesco proprio a capire è perché nonostante nella  maggior parte dei casi chi tradisce non ci si vuole si vuole separare ?
> Tenendo in piedi magari storie che ormai vanno alla deriva ?
> Credetemi ci sono un infinita di rapporti malsani che alcune coppie preferiscono tenere in piedi nonostante tutto ,storie che non chiamerei neanche storie  che forse non hanno ragione di esistere.
> Ma!


Concludendo?


----------



## abebis (23 Maggio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Cara Lorena.. Quello che descrivi sembra un peccato veniale di un uomo che comunque è sostanzialmente sempre rigato dritto
> 
> *Forse è stato solo un gioco, un gioco innocente, che probabilmente lo ha un po' preso.. Può succedere*
> 
> Sei disposta a chiudere un occhio per un gioco innocente per un uomo che comunque ti è sempre rimasto vicino?


Ahahah... 

Io di giochi innocenti conoscevo gli scacchi... Il risiko... Già il sette e mezzo tanto innocente non è!

Può capitare... Hahaha... Della serie: sparecchiavo...


----------



## abebis (23 Maggio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> E secondo te la cosa importante da valutare nella vostra *coppia* è se ha rigato dritto oppure no???


Mo' se anche Ipazia si mette a usare parole a sproposito, allora stiamo freschi...


----------



## Anna @GATTO (23 Maggio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> la complicità come esclusiva della coppia? A tanto arrivate voi talebani della monogamia? Se così fosse l'amante sarebbe solo un rimpiazzo per qualcosa che non c'è più. Non è così. Lì fuori c'è gente migliore di quella che ci siamo scelti per dire di sì davanti al prete. Gente che non ci ha fatto sputare via il meglio di noi con la mediocrità, l'ignoranza e l'accidia mentre dormiva col culo al caldo sotto la coperta di quel medesimo si.
> Poi uno alza la testa, si guarda intorno e deve anche subire interrogatori e controinterrogatori per aver commesso il terribile peccato di fare dei confronti?
> É tutto tremendamente più semplice, le scelte sono 3 e solo 3, se vuoi vivere in coppia:
> 1. Ti scegli ogni giorno (tutti lo dicono e poi nessuno lo fa)
> ...


No la complicità non può mancare in un rapporto di coppia , altra cosa è la voglia di stare bene e quando non sto più bene mi organizzo e vado altrove, anche se ho giurato davanti ad un sacerdote ;infatti uno non giura solo di stare con qualcuno ma anche di essergli fedele .
Altra cosa se si decide di stare con chi più ci piace fin quando abbiamo voglia ,se le cose si deteriorano e non vanno più bene si chiarisce si cerca di capire o far capire e poi ognuno elegantemente prende la sua strada .......senza rancori , per quanto possibile senza rammarico. Credo sia meno talebano di quanto tu asserisci Arcistufo, anzi mi sembra solo semplice e corretto e credimi di questi tempi aiuta a facilitare  le cose


----------



## Martes (23 Maggio 2020)

Lorena 46 ha detto:


> Che dirti sono stati anni di merda, pantofolaio egoista, mai un uscita niente di niente, interessato solo a guardarsi la pancia se era grossa o no, a diete, ad improfumarsi 2 volte al giorno, per andare a lavoro, niente di niente a me mi teneva sempre e solo per i suoi bisogni, che dire hai azzeccato in pieno, adesso non è mica cambiato ieri vedevo che si faceva un selfie ma alla soglia dei 50 anni non dovrebbe mettere un po di giudizio, io rimango sbigottita e un narciso mi sembra un ventenne ancora, e abbiamo una figlia di 22 anni che sembra più matura di lui, figurati che è stata lei stessa a dirmi che non mi vuole e non mi ha mai voluto, e io invece me lo tengo ancora in casa non so per cosa.


Sei seria?
In questo mare di rancore ti preoccupi di sapere la "verità"?


----------



## Anna @GATTO (23 Maggio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Io ho parlato per me, ponendo l'attenzione sul concetto personalissimo di cosa sia grave o meno in un tradimento, non ho inteso semplificare.
> Del resto per mooolto meno di un bacio io stavo riempiendo le valigie aperte sul letto....
> Ognuno ci ha la sua idea di tolleranza e di concetto di limite invalicabile, io non mi sogno di criticare quello degli altri in senso riduttivo (non estensivo perchè, limite mio, tante volte non lo capisco proprio).
> Sono partito da tutt' altro concetto quando mi sono messo con la mia lei. Durerà finchè dura, mi aveva detto lei ed io ho abbandonato subito il concetto del "per sempre". Sono partito dalla coda, non dalla testa.
> Stadifatto che dura da più di 30 anni...


Bel modo di affrontare un rapporto ,mi piace “durerà fin che dura “ lo copio .


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Maggio 2020)

Anna @GATTO ha detto:


> No la complicità non può mancare in un rapporto di coppia , altra cosa è la voglia di stare bene e quando non sto più bene mi organizzo e vado altrove, anche se ho giurato davanti ad un sacerdote ;infatti uno non giura solo di stare con qualcuno ma anche di essergli fedele .
> Altra cosa se si decide di stare con chi più ci piace fin quando abbiamo voglia ,se le cose si deteriorano e non vanno più bene si chiarisce si cerca di capire o far capire e poi ognuno elegantemente prende la sua strada .......senza rancori , per quanto possibile senza rammarico. Credo sia meno talebano di quanto tu asserisci Arcistufo, anzi mi sembra solo semplice e corretto e credimi di questi tempi aiuta a facilitare  le cose


A me sembra fasullo, semplicistico e soprattutto non tiene conto di quello che hai  costruito quando la complicità c'era.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Maggio 2020)

Anna @GATTO ha detto:


> Si il tradimento è tante cose negative messe insieme all’interno di un rapporto di coppia ,menzogna ,esclusione dell’altro ,mancanza di dialogo ............ma quello che non riesco proprio a capire è perché nonostante nella  maggior parte dei casi chi tradisce non ci si vuole si vuole separare ?
> Tenendo in piedi magari storie che ormai vanno alla deriva ?
> Credetemi ci sono un infinita di rapporti malsani che alcune coppie preferiscono tenere in piedi nonostante tutto ,storie che non chiamerei neanche storie  che forse non hanno ragione di esistere.
> Ma!


Non puoi capire se non ci sei dentro....ognuno ha i propri motivi per tenere in piedi un matrimonio anche se traballante...e ripeto...se non provi non puoi sapere...


----------



## Anna @GATTO (23 Maggio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Concludendo?


Mi piace vivere le cose pienamente e lo consiglio a tutti ;quando non trovò più gradimento cambio strada , non ferisco prima di tutto me stessa e tanto meno gli altri ,inoltre non perdo tempo a nascondere e creare sotterfugi quando invece si posso fare cose piacevoli ...... ecco in sintesi come concludo io , magari qualcuno ha altre idee e io rispetto anche quelle ma questo é il mio modo .
Hai ragione è difficile staccarsi da ciò che è stato bello ..... e sottolineo è stato ,ma se non si  trova più è giusto cambiare .


----------



## Martes (23 Maggio 2020)

Anna @GATTO ha detto:


> Mi piace vivere le cose pienamente e lo consiglio a tutti ;quando non trovò più gradimento cambio strada , non ferisco prima di tutto me stessa e tanto meno gli altri ,inoltre non perdo tempo a nascondere e creare sotterfugi quando invece si posso fare cose piacevoli ...... ecco in sintesi come concludo io , magari qualcuno ha altre idee e io rispetto anche quelle ma questo é il mio modo .
> Hai ragione è difficile staccarsi da ciò che è stato bello ..... e sottolineo è stato ,ma se non si  trova più è giusto cambiare .


Sarà giusto per te.
Ognuno avrà pure le sue ragioni, no?


----------



## Skorpio (23 Maggio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Ahahah...
> 
> Io di giochi innocenti conoscevo gli scacchi... Il risiko... Già il sette e mezzo tanto innocente non è!
> 
> Può capitare... Hahaha... Della serie: sparecchiavo...


  si.

Anche Ciriaco secondo me lo spiega molto bene


----------



## Skorpio (23 Maggio 2020)

Lorena 46 ha detto:


> Guarda a questo punto ho i miei dubbi se ha rigato dritto, nello stesso periodo in cui chatta a von la tipa, aveva un altra con cui chattava, solo per gioco lui dice, ma poi tutte separate o single, furbo lui, quella che ha rigato dritto sono io, perché a me solo il pensiero di chattare con altre donna mi fa schifo, allora anche io ho tanti amici maschi nei miei contatti, allora che faccio siccome non c'è niente di male, come. Dice lui, mi metto a chattare, ma figurati che lui continua ancora a ribadire che non mi ha tradito, perché non ha consumato, ma l ha soltanto baciata ma dai, ma stiamo scherzando.


È l'amarezza di chi scopre che tutti i sacrifici che ha fatto, sono stati inutili..

Un gusto tutto particolare e molto amaro.

È il classico boccone amaro che va masticato, ma alla fine in qualche modo va anche buttato giù

Non è che si possa biascicare tutta la vita..


----------



## Lorena 46 (23 Maggio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> E secondo te la cosa importante da valutare nella vostra coppia è se ha rigato dritto oppure no???


Ma siccome


Martes ha detto:


> Sei seria?
> In questo mare di rancore ti preoccupi di sapere la "verità"?


Forse mi piace soffrire e stare male


----------



## Lorena 46 (23 Maggio 2020)

Anna @GATTO ha detto:


> No la complicità non può mancare in un rapporto di coppia , altra cosa è la voglia di stare bene e quando non sto più bene mi organizzo e vado altrove, anche se ho giurato davanti ad un sacerdote ;infatti uno non giura solo di stare con qualcuno ma anche di essergli fedele .
> Altra cosa se si decide di stare con chi più ci piace fin quando abbiamo voglia ,se le cose si deteriorano e non vanno più bene si chiarisce si cerca di capire o far capire e poi ognuno elegantemente prende la sua strada .......senza rancori , per quanto possibile senza rammarico. Credo sia meno talebano di quanto tu asserisci Arcistufo, anzi mi sembra solo semplice e corretto e credimi di questi tempi aiuta a facilitare  le cose


E quando si fa finta di niente, anche se i sentimenti per la persona che ci sta accanto sono cambiati che si fa, si va avanti lo stesso, io provo rancore per quello che mi ha fatto ma fondamentalmente gli voglio troppo bene e anche se ha tradito lo perdono e vado avanti, ma lui? Lui cosa vuole? Gli faccio questa domanda tante volte ma forse è talmente abituato a mentire che ormai vivere nell'ipocrisia per lui è normale, ripeto lui non dimostra affatto di volermi bene, assente taciturno e sempre con il telefono in mano, non so cosa voglia, la tipa dice che le fa schifo altrimenti nel 2018 l avrebbe incontrata, a me non mi vuole e ne sono certa, però lui continua a fingere e non si fino a che punto vorrà farlo.


----------



## perplesso (23 Maggio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> E secondo te la cosa importante da valutare nella vostra coppia è se ha rigato dritto oppure no???


questione di priorità


----------



## Vera (23 Maggio 2020)

Lorena 46 ha detto:


> Guarda a questo punto ho i miei dubbi se ha rigato dritto, nello stesso periodo in cui chatta a von la tipa, aveva un altra con cui chattava, solo per gioco lui dice, ma poi tutte separate o single, furbo lui, quella che ha rigato dritto sono io, perché a me solo il pensiero di chattare con altre donna mi fa schifo, allora anche io ho tanti amici maschi nei miei contatti, allora che faccio siccome non c'è niente di male, come. Dice lui, mi metto a chattare, ma figurati che lui continua ancora a ribadire che non mi ha tradito, perché non ha consumato, ma l ha soltanto baciata ma dai, ma stiamo scherzando.


Fosse stato furbo avrebbe chattato con donne impegnate, non single.
Da quello che si è capito da questi tuoi ultimi messaggi è che, i 22 anni di matrimonio, per usare una tua espressione, sono stati una merda. Ti ha usato solo per i suoi bisogni, nessuna uscita, concentrato unicamente su se stesso, niente di niente. Il tradimento a metà che ti ha confessato, a confronto di questi 22 anni, è ridicolo.
Se è servito per farti dare una svegliata, è un bene.


----------



## Martes (23 Maggio 2020)

Lorena 46 ha detto:


> Forse mi piace soffrire e stare male


Ah ok! Togliendo il forse, capisco. Perché stavo per chiederti come fai a dire di voler "troppo bene" a una persona che descrivi in quel modo, ma se soddisfa il tuo bisogno di stare male è più chiaro.
Quindi tu stai bene nello stare male e vuoi la "verità" per poter stare ancora peggio di quanto tu non stia già?


----------



## Lorena 46 (23 Maggio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Fosse stato furbo avrebbe chattato con donne impegnate, non single.
> Da quello che si è capito da questi tuoi ultimi messaggi è che, i 22 anni di matrimonio, per usare una tua espressione, sono stati una merda. Ti ha usato solo per i suoi bisogni, nessuna uscita, concentrato unicamente su se stesso, niente di niente. Il tradimento a metà che ti ha confessato, a confronto di questi 22 anni, è ridicolo.
> Se è servito per farti dare una svegliata, è un bene.


Allora se ha continuato con la. Tipa che è single con una figlia, c'è un motivo?Era veramente preso? Perché chattare e sentirsi telefonicamente per quasi un anno ella fine non incontrarla che senso ha avuto parlo del 2018, perché nel 2005 si sono incontrati? I problemi c erano allora e c erano anche nel 2018,ecco non capisco questo comportamento. Lei dice che lui la voleva e la desiderava e poi alla fine si pentiva di incontrarla, infatti poi dopo che lei mi ha confessato tutto o quasi, lo ha bloccato ovunque.


----------



## Lorena 46 (23 Maggio 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Ah ok! Togliendo il forse, capisco. Perché stavo per chiederti come fai a dire di voler "troppo bene" a una persona che descrivi in quel modo, ma se soddisfa il tuo bisogno di stare male è più chiaro.
> Quindi tu stai bene nello stare male e vuoi la "verità" per poter stare ancora peggio di quanto tu non stia già?


E lui che dovrebbe scrollarsi e darsi una mossa, di dirmi quello che vuole fare, io come dici tu sono abituata a questa vita, ma lui è ipocrita


----------



## Anna @GATTO (23 Maggio 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Sarà giusto per te.
> Ognuno avrà pure le sue ragioni, no?


Si infatti se leggi tutto alla fine specifico che questo ė il mio modo ...... non una verità assoluta .......diciamo che cerco di non sprecare il mio tempo


----------



## Lostris (23 Maggio 2020)

Lorena 46 ha detto:


> E lui che dovrebbe scrollarsi e darsi una mossa, di dirmi quello che vuole fare, io come dici tu sono abituata a questa vita, ma lui è ipocrita


Quindi basta che ti dica la verità e che vuole stare con te. 
poi per te potrebbe continuare come prima.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2020)

Lorena 46 ha detto:


> Lui ha amicizie solo. Maschili, nel senso che non abbiamo amici in comuni, non capisco lui riesce solo con le ex?


Penso che abbia difficoltà relazionali. Ci possono essere amici con cui si beve la birra e poco più.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2020)

Lorena 46 ha detto:


> Che dirti sono stati anni di merda, pantofolaio egoista, mai un uscita niente di niente, interessato solo a guardarsi la pancia se era grossa o no, a diete, ad improfumarsi 2 volte al giorno, per andare a lavoro, niente di niente a me mi teneva sempre e solo per i suoi bisogni, che dire hai azzeccato in pieno, adesso non è mica cambiato ieri vedevo che si faceva un selfie ma alla soglia dei 50 anni non dovrebbe mettere un po di giudizio, io rimango sbigottita e un narciso mi sembra un ventenne ancora, e abbiamo una figlia di 22 anni che sembra più matura di lui, figurati che è stata lei stessa a dirmi che non mi vuole e non mi ha mai voluto, e io invece me lo tengo ancora in casa non so per cosa.





Lorena 46 ha detto:


> Guarda a questo punto ho i miei dubbi se ha rigato dritto, nello stesso periodo in cui chatta a von la tipa, aveva un altra con cui chattava, solo per gioco lui dice, ma poi tutte separate o single, furbo lui, quella che ha rigato dritto sono io, perché a me solo il pensiero di chattare con altre donna mi fa schifo, allora anche io ho tanti amici maschi nei miei contatti, allora che faccio siccome non c'è niente di male, come. Dice lui, mi metto a chattare, ma figurati che lui continua ancora a ribadire che non mi ha tradito, perché non ha consumato, ma l ha soltanto baciata ma dai, ma stiamo scherzando.


Stai dando altri elementi. Questo sembra un seriale.


----------



## Skorpio (23 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Stai dando altri elementi. Questo sembra un seriale.


Un serial chatter..


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Un serial chatter..


Per chattare non ci si profuma due volte al giorno


----------



## patroclo (23 Maggio 2020)

Lorena 46 ha detto:


> Che dirti sono stati anni di merda, pantofolaio egoista, mai un uscita niente di niente, interessato solo a guardarsi la pancia se era grossa o no, a diete, ad improfumarsi 2 volte al giorno, per andare a lavoro, niente di niente a me mi teneva sempre e solo per i suoi bisogni, che dire hai azzeccato in pieno, adesso non è mica cambiato ieri vedevo che si faceva un selfie ma alla soglia dei 50 anni non dovrebbe mettere un po di giudizio, io rimango sbigottita e un narciso mi sembra un ventenne ancora, e abbiamo una figlia di 22 anni che sembra più matura di lui, figurati che è stata lei stessa a dirmi che non mi vuole e non mi ha mai voluto, e io invece me lo tengo ancora in casa non so per cosa.



...ti sei risposta da sola. Siete evidentemente su due pianeti diversi


ps. con questo non sto dicendo che il tuo o il suo pianeta siano giusti/sbagliati. Ormai lo hai mostrizzato e vedi solo i difetti


----------



## Lorena 46 (23 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Stai dando altri elementi. Questo sembra un seriale.


Si e così è seriale, una tipa su Facebook le ha scritto che voleva un rapporto fatto solo. Di chat, virtuale dimenticandosi che 20 anni fa quando lui era single hanno avuto un avventura, me lo ha detto perché non ne poteva fare a meno, e non. Ti dico che con. Questa con la scusa che voleva acquistare una. Macchina, abbiamo una concessionaria, ci ha chattato per 2 ore, l ha bloccata perché glielo. Chiesto io, altrimenti continuava, ma. Lui sa che ce questa che se lo vorrebbe trombare e sicuramente avrà il. Cervello in ebollizione, questa tipa gli ha pure raccontato che non tromba con il. Marito perché non. Si amano più, gli ho detto di andare da uno. Specialista insieme a me perché per me lui è malato ha la. Mente contorta, non. Riesce a fermare questo suo vizio, lui dice che è un gioco ma se gioca con. Tutte queste donne chattando allora e veramente fuori di testa


----------



## Lorena 46 (23 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Penso che abbia difficoltà relazionali. Ci possono essere amici con cui si beve la birra e poco più.


Si hai ragione tempo fa abbiamo frequentato una comitiva ma lui ogni volta che ci uscivano era un lamento continuo, quando stiamo insieme ad altre persone in cui ci sono compagnie femminili, lui nemmeno le guarda non gli rivolge nemmeno la parola, sembra un marito perfetto che non da confidenza nemmeno di parlare a nessuna donna invece è tutto l opposto,e perverso, la settimana scorso ho scoperto un terzo account Facebook, e lui continua a dirmi che in questo momento non sta facendo nulla, infatti ha pure precisato in questo momento, ma questo stop chissà quanto durerà, per giunta mi dice che si sente un omuncolo  perché faccio tutto quello che gli dico io, non può muoversi liberamente e fare quello. Che vuole perché controllato da me, beh non capisco ma cosa volevi che ti battevo le mani dopo che dopo 7 anni di matrimonio ti sei buttato tra le braccia di un altra e che se nel 2018 avesse avuto l opportunità ci si sarebbe buttato dinuovo, forse vuole tenere il piede tra 2 scarpe ma io non glielo permetto, quando si deciderà quali sono i suoi sentimenti e se ne vorrà andare di casa per me può farsi tutte le troie della universo ma se vuole stare con me deve rigare dritto anche se lo vedo sofferente e estraniato al mondo, io ho la mia sofferenza adesso ed è normale che mi comporto così e lui invece di starmi vicino dice che si sente oppresso e controllato  forse perché ho stoppato i suoi vizi e i suoi giochetti che poi giochetti non sono, perché se con altre donne in chat parli di maialate sei veramente un essere meschino e abominevole.


----------



## Lorena 46 (23 Maggio 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> ...ti sei risposta da sola. Siete evidentemente su due pianeti diversi
> 
> 
> ps. con questo non sto dicendo che il tuo o il suo pianeta siano giusti/sbagliati. Ormai lo hai mostrizzato e vedi solo i difetti


Adesso capisco tutta questa rabbia nei miei confronti, perché lui vorrebbe giustificare il suo tradimento trattandomi male, come. Per dire mi sei stata lontano e ti meriti il peggio


----------



## patroclo (23 Maggio 2020)

Lorena 46 ha detto:


> Adesso capisco tutta questa rabbia nei miei confronti, perché lui vorrebbe giustificare il suo tradimento trattandomi male, come. Per dire mi sei stata lontano e ti meriti il peggio


non è mica detto, non è che il tradimento si fa apposta contro una persona. Si tradisce per se stessi, la tua scoperta potrebbe essere annoverata tra ( i prevedibili) danni collaterali.
Da come parli del vostro rapporto, il tradimento è l'ultimo dei vostri problemi di coppia.


----------



## abebis (23 Maggio 2020)

Lorena 46 ha detto:


> Si hai ragione tempo fa abbiamo frequentato una comitiva ma lui ogni volta che ci uscivano era un lamento continuo, quando stiamo insieme ad altre persone in cui ci sono compagnie femminili, lui nemmeno le guarda non gli rivolge nemmeno la parola, sembra un marito perfetto che non da confidenza nemmeno di parlare a nessuna donna invece è tutto l opposto,e perverso, la settimana scorso ho scoperto un terzo account Facebook, e lui continua a dirmi che in questo momento non sta facendo nulla, infatti ha pure precisato in questo momento, ma questo stop chissà quanto durerà, per giunta mi dice che si sente un omuncolo  perché faccio tutto quello che gli dico io, non può muoversi liberamente e fare quello. Che vuole perché controllato da me, beh non capisco ma cosa volevi che ti battevo le mani dopo che dopo 7 anni di matrimonio ti sei buttato tra le braccia di un altra e che se nel 2018 avesse avuto l opportunità ci si sarebbe buttato dinuovo, forse vuole tenere il piede tra 2 scarpe ma io non glielo permetto, quando si deciderà quali sono i suoi sentimenti e se ne vorrà andare di casa per me può farsi tutte le troie della universo ma se vuole stare con me deve rigare dritto anche se lo vedo sofferente e estraniato al mondo, io ho la mia sofferenza adesso ed è normale che mi comporto così e lui invece di starmi vicino dice che si sente oppresso e controllato  forse perché ho stoppato i suoi vizi e i suoi giochetti che poi giochetti non sono, perché se con altre donne in chat parli di maialate sei veramente un essere meschino e abominevole.


Quando ho finito di leggere questo messaggio, mi hanno dovuto attaccare la maschera dell'ossigeno!


----------



## ipazia (23 Maggio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Mo' se anche Ipazia si mette a usare parole a sproposito, allora stiamo freschi...


Quelle a proposito non sono adatte al contesto...


----------



## ipazia (23 Maggio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> questione di priorità


Priorità...gia già


----------



## patroclo (23 Maggio 2020)

Lorena 46 ha detto:


> Si hai ragione tempo fa abbiamo frequentato una comitiva ma lui ogni volta che ci uscivano era un lamento continuo, quando stiamo insieme ad altre persone in cui ci sono compagnie femminili, lui nemmeno le guarda non gli rivolge nemmeno la parola, sembra un marito perfetto che non da confidenza nemmeno di parlare a nessuna donna invece è tutto l opposto,e perverso, la settimana scorso ho scoperto un terzo account Facebook, e lui continua a dirmi che in questo momento non sta facendo nulla, infatti ha pure precisato in questo momento, ma questo stop chissà quanto durerà, per giunta mi dice che si sente un omuncolo  perché faccio tutto quello che gli dico io, non può muoversi liberamente e fare quello. Che vuole perché controllato da me, beh non capisco ma cosa volevi che ti battevo le mani dopo che dopo 7 anni di matrimonio ti sei buttato tra le braccia di un altra e che se nel 2018 avesse avuto l opportunità ci si sarebbe buttato dinuovo, forse vuole tenere il piede tra 2 scarpe ma io non glielo permetto, quando si deciderà quali sono i suoi sentimenti e se ne vorrà andare di casa per me può farsi tutte le troie della universo ma se vuole stare con me deve rigare dritto anche se lo vedo sofferente e estraniato al mondo, io ho la mia sofferenza adesso ed è normale che mi comporto così e lui invece di starmi vicino dice che si sente oppresso e controllato  forse perché ho stoppato i suoi vizi e i suoi giochetti che poi giochetti non sono, perché se con altre donne in chat parli di maialate sei veramente un essere meschino e abominevole.


.....lui è stronzo...ma tu sei pesante forte


----------



## Vera (23 Maggio 2020)

Lorena 46 ha detto:


> Allora se ha continuato con la. Tipa che è single con una figlia, c'è un motivo?Era veramente preso? Perché chattare e sentirsi telefonicamente per quasi un anno ella fine non incontrarla che senso ha avuto parlo del 2018, perché nel 2005 si sono incontrati? I problemi c erano allora e c erano anche nel 2018,ecco non capisco questo comportamento. Lei dice che lui la voleva e la desiderava e poi alla fine si pentiva di incontrarla, infatti poi dopo che lei mi ha confessato tutto o quasi, lo ha bloccato ovunque.


Non ho voglia di pensarci però i problemi, fra quelli esistenti e quelli ipotetici, ce ne sono tanti, per entrambi.


----------



## abebis (23 Maggio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quelle a proposito non sono adatte al contesto...


E allora.... vai di supercazzola prematurata con scappelamento a destra, subito dopo antani!


----------



## Lorena 46 (23 Maggio 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Quindi basta che ti dica la verità e che vuole stare con te.
> poi per te potrebbe continuare come prima.


Non ho detto questo, scrollarsi nel. Senso sapere cosa vuole fare del nostro matrimonio


----------



## Nocciola (23 Maggio 2020)

Anna @GATTO ha detto:


> Si il tradimento è tante cose negative messe insieme all’interno di un rapporto di coppia ,menzogna ,esclusione dell’altro ,mancanza di dialogo ............ma quello che non riesco proprio a capire è perché nonostante nella  maggior parte dei casi chi tradisce non ci si vuole si vuole separare ?
> Tenendo in piedi magari storie che ormai vanno alla deriva ?
> Credetemi ci sono un infinita di rapporti malsani che alcune copie preferiscono tenere in piedi nonostante tutto ,storie che non chiamerei neanche storie  che forse non hanno ragione di esistere.
> Ma!


Ci sono mille motivi per non separarsi 
A volte anche perché si sta bene dove si sta 
A volte altri motivi 
Non sempre tradisci perché stai male dove stai


----------



## Anna @GATTO (23 Maggio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ci sono mille motivi per non separarsi
> A volte anche perché si sta bene dove si sta
> A volte altri motivi
> Non sempre tradisci perché stai male dove stai


Ma se stai veramente bene cerchi di sistemare le cose ,ti prodighi per avere una situazione appagante .
Il punto è che io sento di storie che si trascinano per 5.......  10......anni tra mille dubbi e confusione totale .
Credo che cambiare faccia  un po’ paura ma in alcuni casi è la soluzione migliore ,bisogna osare non dico subito ma dopo aver provato almeno un anno e non essere riusciti a sistemare la situazione .......insomma anche il tempo è prezioso .
E se il problema sono i figli ,in modo civile si può essere genitori senza esser coppia


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Maggio 2020)

Anna @GATTO ha detto:


> Ma se stai veramente bene cerchi di sistemare le cose ,ti prodighi per avere una situazione appagante .
> Il punto è che io sento di storie che si trascinano per 5.......  10......anni tra mille dubbi e confusione totale .
> Credo che cambiare faccia  un po’ paura ma in alcuni casi è la soluzione migliore ,bisogna osare non dico subito ma dopo aver provato almeno un anno e non essere riusciti a sistemare la situazione .......insomma anche il tempo è prezioso .
> E se il problema sono i figli ,in modo civile si può essere genitori senza esser coppia


perché è un mondo che ti appartiene.
Se non è una situazione esasperata, ci si sta bene per altri motivi.


----------



## Anna @GATTO (24 Maggio 2020)

l





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> perché è un mondo che ti appartiene.
> Se non è una situazione esasperata, ci si sta bene per altri motivi.


Non mi sembra che chi scrive qui parli di situazione idilliaca e neanche di stare bene in una situazione che ti appartiene ma che crea stress e agitazione .....non So ma sono sempre più convinta del mio pensiero


----------



## Arcistufo (24 Maggio 2020)

Anna @GATTO ha detto:


> sono sempre più convinta del mio pensiero


Questo si capisce


----------



## ipazia (24 Maggio 2020)

Lorena 46 ha detto:


> Ma siccome
> 
> *Forse *mi piace soffrire e stare male


Se non lo sai tu, non lo può sapere nessuno cosa ti piace 

Leggendo i tuoi sfoghi, oltre che sofferenza, io leggo recriminazione.
La delusione di fronte alla scoperta che "nonostante tu....lo stesso lui...".

La sofferenza è "sporcata" e questo "rischia" di impedirti di godertela, se ti piace davvero la sofferenza.

La sofferenza è una di quelle emozioni che, per essere goduta, ha necessità di esser "pulita" da interferenze.
E che ha necessità di essere scelta da una posizione di protagonismo attivo (e non passivo).
Se non è così, difficilmente è godibile.

(e c'è bellezza e godimento nella sofferenza, altro che no.   )


Ti offro una prospettiva "alternativa" riguardo il tuo uomo di merda.

Di fronte ad una persona che scarica recriminazione (il rancore ci potrebbe anche stare, la recriminazione no dal mio punto di vista) chiuderei ogni tipo di comunicazione e nel frattempo mi studierei un modo per uscire da una relazione pesante.
Ti sfanculerei in buona sostanza.

Non potendolo fare per interessi di vario tipo e genere semplicemente ignorerei l'altro nella relazione.
E mi darei ad altri spazi ricreativi e leggeri per prender fiato prima di rientrare in un ambiente cupo e soffocante.

Molto probabilmente non ascolterei nè sentirei le tue recriminazioni e sicuramente non darei risposta alle tue domande.
Ti lascerei parlare, un po' come si fa da adolescenti quando la mamma rompe i coglioni perchè non hai messo in ordine la camera.
Non esiste risposta a "io ho fatto questo e quello e tu allora avresti dovuto fare e essere..."

Molto probabilmente ti guarderei con disprezzo e commiserazione.
Sicuramente il mio desiderio per te sparirebbe.
Trasformandosi in un altro tipo di desiderio, quello di umiliarti (sei fortunata - se non ti piace la componente sadica -, mi pare che lui non abbia questo tipo di vena distruttiva e sadica al contempo, pare solo distruttivo).

E altrettanto probabilmente continuerei a farmi i fatti miei. Ignorandoti. Lasciandoti dire.

Fondamentalmente sarei molto accomodante e disponibile nel soddisfare ogni tua aspettativa del momento: ipocrita, stronzo, insensibile, disinteressato, etc etc.
E, di conseguenza, il tuo desiderio di stare male  


Questo è un possibile sguardo che lui potrebbe posare su di te.

Tu che sguardo vorresti posato su di te?

(un altro aspetto che rende godibile il soffrire è trovarci dentro un vantaggio per sè)


Il fatto che in questo delirio relazionale entri anche la figlia, è la cosa più triste.

Voi due siete adulti, e le stronzate che avete fatto e fate sono sotto la vostra diretta responsabilità.
Vostra figlia avrebbe diritto di essere tutelata e tenuta fuori dalla vostra vita intima.
Portarsi la figlia " a letto" è un comportamento che non considera le conseguenze proprio su vostra figlia. Peccato per lei.


----------



## ipazia (24 Maggio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> E allora.... vai di supercazzola prematurata con scappelamento a destra, subito dopo antani!







"...you can touch, you can play If you say "I'm always yours"...."


----------



## Brunetta (24 Maggio 2020)

Anna @GATTO ha detto:


> Ma se stai veramente bene cerchi di sistemare le cose *,ti prodighi per avere una situazione appagante .*
> Il punto è che io sento di storie che si trascinano per 5.......  10......anni tra mille dubbi e confusione totale .
> Credo che cambiare faccia  un po’ paura ma in alcuni casi è la soluzione migliore ,bisogna osare non dico subito ma dopo aver provato almeno un anno e non essere riusciti a sistemare la situazione .......insomma anche il tempo è prezioso .
> E se il problema sono i figli ,in modo civile si può essere genitori senza esser coppia


Credo che la parola chiave sia questa: appagante.
Cosa ci vuole per fare sentire una persona paga, cioè con la pace di chi pensa di aver ciò che che le spetta?
Cosa ci spetta nella vita?
Viviamo in una società che riconosce, almeno formalmente, alcuni diritti di base.
Quali sono i diritti di base in una relazione? Sono uguali per tutti? Io direi di no. Leggendo qui mi sembra che siano molto vari. E chi è tenuto a soddisfarli? In una coppia funzionano le rivendicazioni, gli scioperi, il boicottaggio, la lotta permanente?


----------



## ipazia (24 Maggio 2020)

E scusa a @etto7 per gli OT!!  

è andata pure bene, il tema è restato quello che hai proposto. ..ricordo che nel mio primo 3d qui sopra erano finiti a scriver di sarde fritte o a letto (a me neppure piacciono le sarde )


----------



## abebis (24 Maggio 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> "...you can touch, you can play If you say "I'm always yours"...."


Saying it costs nothing!


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Maggio 2020)

Anna @GATTO ha detto:


> l
> Non mi sembra che chi scrive qui parli di situazione idilliaca e neanche di stare bene in una situazione che ti appartiene ma che crea stress e agitazione .....non So ma sono sempre più convinta del mio pensiero


si era capito.
Sono ben pochii matrimoni idilliaci. 
Non è facile vivere insieme, le situazioni estreme possono richiedono un intervento drastico, tutto dipende dai i pro e contro.
Se per ogni cosa che non sta bene ci si separa , sarebbero tutti single.


----------



## Anna @GATTO (24 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che la parola chiave sia questa: appagante.
> Cosa ci vuole per fare sentire una persona paga, cioè con la pace di chi pensa di aver ciò che che le spetta?
> Cosa ci spetta nella vita?
> Viviamo in una società che riconosce, almeno formalmente, alcuni diritti di base.
> Quali sono i diritti di base in una relazione? Sono uguali per tutti? Io direi di no. Leggendo qui mi sembra che siano molto vari. E chi è tenuto a soddisfarli? In una coppia funzionano le rivendicazioni, gli scioperi, il boicottaggio, la lotta permanente?


Condivido ........appagante per entrambi possibilmente e nel limite del possibile


----------



## danny (24 Maggio 2020)

Lorena 46 ha detto:


> Che dirti sono stati anni di merda, pantofolaio egoista, mai un uscita niente di niente, interessato solo a guardarsi la pancia se era grossa o no, a diete, ad improfumarsi 2 volte al giorno, per andare a lavoro, niente di niente a me mi teneva sempre e solo per i suoi bisogni, che dire hai azzeccato in pieno, adesso non è mica cambiato ieri vedevo che si faceva un selfie ma alla soglia dei 50 anni non dovrebbe mettere un po di giudizio, io rimango sbigottita e un narciso mi sembra un ventenne ancora, e abbiamo una figlia di 22 anni che sembra più matura di lui, figurati che è stata lei stessa a dirmi che non mi vuole e non mi ha mai voluto, e io invece me lo tengo ancora in casa non so per cosa.


Il tuo problema non è il tradimento.
È che per anni hai fatto una vita di merda pensando comunque di averne il controllo, quando hai scoperto che pure quel poco che avevi non era neppure quello che credevi, sei passata a provare un rancore verso tuo marito che non trova requie.
E stai imputando a lui tutto quello che non hai goduto.
Probabilmente se tu avessi 25 anni lo manderesti fanculo e ti riprenderesti la tua vita.
Ma sai che non puoi più farlo e questo alimenta la tua rabbia.


----------



## danny (24 Maggio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Fosse stato furbo avrebbe chattato con donne impegnate, non single.
> Da quello che si è capito da questi tuoi ultimi messaggi è che, i 22 anni di matrimonio, per usare una tua espressione, sono stati una merda. Ti ha usato solo per i suoi bisogni, nessuna uscita, concentrato unicamente su se stesso, niente di niente. Il tradimento a metà che ti ha confessato, a confronto di questi 22 anni, è ridicolo.
> Se è servito per farti dare una svegliata, è un bene.


Un matrimonio non è un carcere.
Una persona è liberissima di scegliersi il partner, di starci insieme e di essere anche infelice con lui.
Tutte queste scelte non sono imputabili all'altro.
Siamo noi che scegliamo di stare in un determinato posto, di accettarne i compromessi, di fare scelte che non ci appagano completamente.
Qualsiasi motivo non va cercato al di fuori, ma dentro di noi.
Se ci si rende conto di questo, si torna a essere liberi e a prendere decisioni coerenti con sé stessi.
Se ci si crogiola nel ruolo di vittima, si affidano le proprie decisioni sempre agli altri.


----------



## danny (24 Maggio 2020)

Anna @GATTO ha detto:


> Ma se stai veramente bene cerchi di sistemare le cose ,ti prodighi per avere una situazione appagante .
> Il punto è che io sento di storie che si trascinano per 5.......  10......anni tra mille dubbi e confusione totale .
> Credo che cambiare faccia  un po’ paura ma in alcuni casi è la soluzione migliore ,bisogna osare non dico subito ma dopo aver provato almeno un anno e non essere riusciti a sistemare la situazione .......insomma anche il tempo è prezioso .
> E se il problema sono i figli ,in modo civile si può essere genitori senza esser coppia


Se due stanno insieme non stanno mai così male come si può pensare.
Se si tradisce è perché una sorella, una zia o un qualsiasi altro parente sono persone a cui si vuole bene, ma non ci si porta a letto.
In tante coppie il coniuge diventa un parente.
Una persona importante, a cui si vuole bene.
Ma che diventa quasi accettabile tradire, proprio per il ruolo assunto. Non vi è patto di fedeltà che regga nei confronti di un parente.


----------



## JON (25 Maggio 2020)

Lorena 46 ha detto:


> Non ho detto questo, scrollarsi nel. Senso sapere cosa vuole fare del nostro matrimonio


Mi sa che se c'è da prendere decisioni spetta a te. Perché lui ha tutto nella testa tranne che te.
Ma lavorate insieme?


----------



## Vera (25 Maggio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Un matrimonio non è un carcere.
> Una persona è liberissima di scegliersi il partner, di starci insieme e di essere anche infelice con lui.
> Tutte queste scelte non sono imputabili all'altro.
> Siamo noi che scegliamo di stare in un determinato posto, di accettarne i compromessi, di fare scelte che non ci appagano completamente.
> ...


Quindi inutile lamentarsi e rotolarsi nel ruolo della vittima sacrificale. Ognuno è padrone del proprio destino.


----------



## Lorena 46 (25 Maggio 2020)

JON ha detto:


> Mi sa che se c'è da prendere decisioni spetta a te. Perché lui ha tutto nella testa tranne che te.
> Ma lavorate insieme?


Si nell a stessa concessionaria, perché?


----------



## Lorena 46 (25 Maggio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Il tuo problema non è il tradimento.
> È che per anni hai fatto una vita di merda pensando comunque di averne il controllo, quando hai scoperto che pure quel poco che avevi non era neppure quello che credevi, sei passata a provare un rancore verso tuo marito che non trova requie.
> E stai imputando a lui tutto quello che non hai goduto.
> Probabilmente se tu avessi 25 anni lo manderesti fanculo e ti riprenderesti la tua vita.
> Ma sai che non puoi più farlo e questo alimenta la tua rabbia.


Infatti, lui ha iniziato giovanissimo a traidire, appena trentenne  ed io all'Oscuro di tutto, e questa la. Mia rabbia che mi ritrovo a 47 anni con un pugno di mosche in mano, ho la mia casa, ma. Poi non ho nulla, lui vuole avere rapporti solo per. Esigenza, ma dopo ogni rapporto non c'è nulla, mai una carezza mai una dimostrazione di affetto e come un estraneo, ora vorrebbe riparare ma io mi. Sento solo usata in balia del mio destino.


----------



## Lorena 46 (25 Maggio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Quindi inutile lamentarsi e rotolarsi nel ruolo della vittima sacrificale. Ognuno è padrone del proprio destino.


Putroppo hai ragione sono io che dovrei decidere ma. Non so cosa fare, ho tanta rabbia per tutto il. Male che mi ha fatto. Lui mi dice che mi vuole, ma la sua ex amante lo. Sa i veri sentimenti che prova verso di me, visto che nel suo ultimo messaggio scriveva sei felice con tua moglie, invece di dirmi che le faschifo perché non mi. Dice cosa hanno progettato insieme


----------



## Anna @GATTO (25 Maggio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Se due stanno insieme non stanno mai così male come si può pensare.
> Se si tradisce è perché una sorella, una zia o un qualsiasi altro parente sono persone a cui si vuole bene, ma non ci si porta a letto.
> In tante coppie il coniuge diventa un parente.
> Una persona importante, a cui si vuole bene.
> Ma che diventa quasi accettabile tradire, proprio per il ruolo assunto. Non vi è patto di fedeltà che regga nei confronti di un parente.


Come si potrebbe pensare di questi tempi, un marito o una moglie possono diventare qualcosa di meno ti do ragione ...... ma non è più una coppia da un congiunto vai a fare due chiacchiere , a pranzo ;con compagno/a dovrebbe esserci qualcosa di più  se si sta veramente bene non si cerca altro a me sembra un concetto logico se siamo amici non siamo compagni , sono cose diverse entrambe importanti ma diverse .


----------



## Martes (25 Maggio 2020)

Anna @GATTO ha detto:


> Come si potrebbe pensare di questi tempi, un marito o una moglie possono diventare qualcosa di meno ti do ragione ...... ma non è più una coppia da un congiunto vai a fare due chiacchiere , a pranzo ;con compagno/a dovrebbe esserci qualcosa di più  se si sta veramente bene non si cerca altro a me sembra un concetto logico se siamo amici non siamo compagni , sono cose diverse entrambe importanti ma diverse .


E quindi?


----------



## Anna @GATTO (25 Maggio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Quindi inutile lamentarsi e rotolarsi nel ruolo della vittima sacrificale. Ognuno è padrone del proprio destino.


Si ognuno sceglie ,scegliere il meglio per noi stessi ,dobbiamo scegliere di stare bene


----------



## Anna @GATTO (25 Maggio 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> E quindi?


Quindi dobbiamo scegliere se vogliamo amici o compagni di vita per formare una coppia , senza confondere le due cose , prendere atto , cercare e quando non va avere il coraggio di dirselo e cambiare senza sprecare tanto tempo a girarci intorno .


----------



## Martes (25 Maggio 2020)

Anna @GATTO ha detto:


> Quindi dobbiamo scegliere se vogliamo amici o compagni di vita per formare una coppia , senza confondere le due cose , prendere atto , cercare e quando non va avere il coraggio di dirselo e cambiare senza sprecare tanto tempo a girarci intorno .


Tu devi scegliere perché non vedi alternative. Ci sono coppie che hanno un ottimo equilibrio comunque. 
Perché hai questa ansia del tempo sprecato?


----------



## Brunetta (25 Maggio 2020)

Anna @GATTO ha detto:


> Quindi dobbiamo scegliere se vogliamo amici o compagni di vita per formare una coppia , senza confondere le due cose , prendere atto , cercare e quando non va avere il coraggio di dirselo e cambiare senza sprecare tanto tempo a girarci intorno .





Martes ha detto:


> Tu devi scegliere perché non vedi alternative. Ci sono coppie che hanno un ottimo equilibrio comunque.
> Perché hai questa ansia del tempo sprecato?


Già.
Ma siamo certi di non avere introiettato aspettative da telefilm adolescenziale?
Cosa ci vuole davvero per poter convivere decenni con una persona e condividere un progetto di vita?
Davvero l’idea di passione che crediamo che ci appagherebbe lo metteremmo ai primi posti?
Apro un thread


----------



## Anna @GATTO (25 Maggio 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Tu devi scegliere perché non vedi alternative. Ci sono coppie che hanno un ottimo equilibrio comunque.
> Perché hai questa ansia del tempo sprecato?


Non è ansia mi piace vivere mi piace stare bene ....... quando non è così è un peccato...... cercare altrove , nascondere ,mentire ,per me tempo usato male .
Viaggiare, leggere ,nuotare stare bene con le persone tempo ben speso


----------



## ipazia (25 Maggio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Saying it costs nothing!


...whenever and everywhere...


----------



## JON (26 Maggio 2020)

Lorena 46 ha detto:


> Si nell a stessa concessionaria, perché?


Chiedevo. In ogni caso non è un elemento che gioca a tuo favore.
Mi dispiace, ma la vostra situazione attuale è in realtà quella di sempre. Avevi gli elementi e i motivi per lasciarlo già dall'inizio della vostra storia, ma qualcosa te lo ha sempre impedito e purtroppo quel qualcosa risiede in te. Non lo dico per fartene una colpa, non sei ne la prima ne l'ultima ha ritrovarsi in un simile guado. Non è colpa tua, ma sei comunque la responsabile del tuo destino. Tuo marito è una testa di cazzo, ma è sempre stato così. Se c'è una cosa di cui puoi essere certa è che lui tondo era e tondo muore, naturalmente.

Devi capire il motivo per cui ti stai martirizzando, cominciare a cercare dentro di te le regole che ti mantengono lì dove ti trovi. Solitamente si tratta di convenienza, il che può essere un buon motivo. Ma i rospi da mandare giù saranno sempre gli stessi, ti toccherà anche di soffocare i rigurgiti che puntualmente suggeriranno che qualcosa dentro di te non va. Di certo non devi aspettarti cambiamenti da lui. Oggi a 50 anni è così, fra 10/15 anni lo vedrai sicuramente meno "aggressivo", ma l'essenza resterà e magari sarai più incazzata di oggi perché quello che oggi è lo smarrimento di ritrovarsi con un pugno di mosche domani sarà il senso di fallimento per essere stata l'artefice del tuo destino. In tutto questo lui c'entra relativamente.


----------



## Lorena 46 (26 Maggio 2020)

JON ha detto:


> Chiedevo. In ogni caso non è un elemento che gioca a tuo favore.
> Mi dispiace, ma la vostra situazione attuale è in realtà quella di sempre. Avevi gli elementi e i motivi per lasciarlo già dall'inizio della vostra storia, ma qualcosa te lo ha sempre impedito e purtroppo quel qualcosa risiede in te. Non lo dico per fartene una colpa, non sei ne la prima ne l'ultima ha ritrovarsi in un simile guado. Non è colpa tua, ma sei comunque la responsabile del tuo destino. Tuo marito è una testa di cazzo, ma è sempre stato così. Se c'è una cosa di cui puoi essere certa è che lui tondo era e tondo muore, naturalmente.
> 
> Devi capire il motivo per cui ti stai martirizzando, cominciare a cercare dentro di te le regole che ti mantengono lì dove ti trovi. Solitamente si tratta di convenienza, il che può essere un buon motivo. Ma i rospi da mandare giù saranno sempre gli stessi, ti toccherà anche di soffocare i rigurgiti che puntualmente suggeriranno che qualcosa dentro di te non va. Di certo non devi aspettarti cambiamenti da lui. Oggi a 50 anni è così, fra 10/15 anni lo vedrai sicuramente meno "aggressivo", ma l'essenza resterà e magari sarai più incazzata di oggi perché quello che oggi è lo smarrimento di ritrovarsi con un pugno di mosche domani sarà il senso di fallimento per essere stata l'artefice del tuo destino. In tutto questo lui c'entra relativamente.


Hai ragione la. Colpa. E mia. A. Non. Lasciarlo, e un porco lo. Vedo quotidianamente come. Guarda le donne, e affamato di un qualcosa, forse vorrebbe farsi tutte le donne che ci sono nell universo, e chissà quante corna mi avrà fatto, anche se lui dice di no, lui mi rinfaccia sempre che sono sola e che la mia famiglia non mi cerca forse per questo lui ha fatto sempre quello. Che voleva, lui impazziva per me, ma non conoscevo questo suo.lato.oscuro il nostro fidanzamento e stato breve, io. Incinta, ci siamo sposati ha 24 anni, e lui queste abitudini o perversioni le ha messe fuori quasi subito perché ha detta di lui, da single in una sera andava anche con due donne, se gli capitava, nel giro di poche ore, se ne portava due a letto, e questa cosa forse per lui era inevitabile visto che alla prima zoccola a dato conto solo dopo 7 anni di matrimonio, tu dici che sono l artefice del mio destino forse non ho le palle per lasciarlo, ma mi ritrovo solo la casa, a 47 anni trovarsi un lavoro e quasi impossibile, lui sembra più affettuoso anche se a letto nulla di che, una volta a settimana, perché le altre volte si gira dalla altra parte e si addormenta, l amore che dice di provare per me non c'è e svanito secondo me subito dopo avermi sposata, forse per la mia freddezza nei suoi confronti dettata sempre dal fatto che mi ha trattato sempre come un oggetto come la mamma dei suoi figli, sono passati 23 anni e non riesco ad iniziare daccapo da sola, non sarei cosa fare, e per il. Tipo che. E, se chiedessi la separazione chissà quante me ne farebbe vedere anche se secondo me non aspetta. Altro che io. Lo lasci, tutto quello. Che scrivi lo. Confermo ma mi trovo in una situazione difficile, molto difficile


----------



## Lorena 46 (26 Maggio 2020)

Lorena 46 ha detto:


> Hai ragione la. Colpa. E mia. A. Non. Lasciarlo, e un porco lo. Vedo quotidianamente come. Guarda le donne, e affamato di un qualcosa, forse vorrebbe farsi tutte le donne che ci sono nell universo, e chissà quante corna mi avrà fatto, anche se lui dice di no, lui mi rinfaccia sempre che sono sola e che la mia famiglia non mi cerca forse per questo lui ha fatto sempre quello. Che voleva, lui impazziva per me, ma non conoscevo questo suo.lato.oscuro il nostro fidanzamento e stato breve, io. Incinta, ci siamo sposati ha 24 anni, e lui queste abitudini o perversioni le ha messe fuori quasi subito perché ha detta di lui, da single in una sera andava anche con due donne, se gli capitava, nel giro di poche ore, se ne portava due a letto, e questa cosa forse per lui era inevitabile visto che alla prima zoccola a dato conto solo dopo 7 anni di matrimonio, tu dici che sono l artefice del mio destino forse non ho le palle per lasciarlo, ma mi ritrovo solo la casa, a 47 anni trovarsi un lavoro e quasi impossibile, lui sembra più affettuoso anche se a letto nulla di che, una volta a settimana, perché le altre volte si gira dalla altra parte e si addormenta, l amore che dice di provare per me non c'è e svanito secondo me subito dopo avermi sposata, forse per la mia freddezza nei suoi confronti dettata sempre dal fatto che mi ha trattato sempre come un oggetto come la mamma dei suoi figli, sono passati 23 anni e non riesco ad iniziare daccapo da sola, non sarei cosa fare, e per il. Tipo che. E, se chiedessi la separazione chissà quante me ne farebbe vedere anche se secondo me non aspetta. Altro che io. Lo lasci, tutto quello. Che scrivi lo. Confermo ma mi trovo in una situazione difficile, molto difficile


E mi sa che l amante mi ha confessato tutto perché lui chissà quante promesse le avrà fatto, ma poi è scappato come un coniglio da lei forse per paura, perché poi con le amanti diventano conigli, vorrebbe rifarsi un altra vita ma non ha il coraggio, questa è la triste realtà.


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Maggio 2020)

Lorena 46 ha detto:


> E mi sa che l amante mi ha confessato tutto perché lui chissà quante promesse le avrà fatto, ma poi è scappato come un coniglio da lei forse per paura, perché poi con le amanti diventano conigli, vorrebbe rifarsi un altra vita ma non ha il coraggio, questa è la triste realtà.


o forse come hai scritto prima, sa che tu non sai su chi contare.
È consapevole che una separazione dire vorrebbe passare un mantenimento a te e ai figli.
Costa meno rimanere in casa.
Forse al matrimonio è stato costretto moralmente,  ma la sua indole è un altra


----------



## mavi1982 (26 Maggio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Fosse stato furbo avrebbe chattato con donne impegnate, non single.
> Da quello che si è capito da questi tuoi ultimi messaggi è che, i 22 anni di matrimonio, per usare una tua espressione, sono stati una merda. Ti ha usato solo per i suoi bisogni, nessuna uscita, concentrato unicamente su se stesso, niente di niente. Il tradimento a metà che ti ha confessato, a confronto di questi 22 anni, è ridicolo.
> Se è servito per farti dare una svegliata, è un bene.


quoto


----------



## Rosarose (26 Maggio 2020)

Lorena 46 ha detto:


> Ma. La. Cosa che mi fa impazzire e. Che è lui ha incazzarsi. Cioè tu con questa ti sei visto nel 2005 poi nel 2018 avete chattato senza mai vedervi e chissà quale porcate vi siete detti e poi è lui che mi dice che gli sto facendo passare 8 mesi di inferno,
> 
> No non dico che voglio buttare tutto in aria, ma chi aveva il disagio ero io, pantofolaio mai un uscita fuori porta, mai una pizza o un drink con gli amici sempre davanti alla TV, aspettando il pranzo e la cena e non mi sono mai ribellati anzi lo prendevo per le buone, e io che dovevo fare se avevo questo disagio andare in hotel con il primo che incontro, e normale che poi a letto gli davo le spalle, sempre davanti alla TV assorto nei suoi pensieri aspettando il pranzo e la cena, negativo pure se frequentavo un amica perché a lui non sta bene nessuno, perché diceva che la famiglia è tutto e non c'è bisogno di frequentare estranei per stare bene, credimi il disagio più grosso l ho avuto io perché mi sono mancate tutte queste cose e ha 30 anni era dura vedere i miei amici uscire a divertirsi portando con sé anche i figli, purtroppo chi non ci passa non puoi capire, e arrivare a 47 anni e scoprire che dopo che tuo marito ti ha fatto fare una vita di merda, si era fatto pure l amante mi sento morta dentro e anche se adesso lui vorrebbe rimediare con uscite e pizzate per me non è più lo stesso, spero che capisci quello che voglio dire, quella che dovevo replicare dovevo essere io e non l ho mai fatto, portando avanti la famiglia.


Puoi rimediare sai!? Gli dai un bel calcione nel sedere, ma ci vogliono le palle. Tu ce le hai? Se non ce le hai vedo per te anni di inutile sofferenza....poi spero di sbagliarmi.


----------



## JON (26 Maggio 2020)

Lorena 46 ha detto:


> Hai ragione la. Colpa. E mia. A. Non. Lasciarlo, e un porco lo. Vedo quotidianamente come. Guarda le donne, e affamato di un qualcosa, forse vorrebbe farsi tutte le donne che ci sono nell universo, e chissà quante corna mi avrà fatto, anche se lui dice di no, lui mi rinfaccia sempre che sono sola e che la mia famiglia non mi cerca forse per questo lui ha fatto sempre quello. Che voleva, lui impazziva per me, ma non conoscevo questo suo.lato.oscuro il nostro fidanzamento e stato breve, io. Incinta, ci siamo sposati ha 24 anni, e lui queste abitudini o perversioni le ha messe fuori quasi subito perché ha detta di lui, da single in una sera andava anche con due donne, se gli capitava, nel giro di poche ore, se ne portava due a letto, e questa cosa forse per lui era inevitabile visto che alla prima zoccola a dato conto solo dopo 7 anni di matrimonio, tu dici che sono l artefice del mio destino forse non ho le palle per lasciarlo, ma mi ritrovo solo la casa, a 47 anni trovarsi un lavoro e quasi impossibile, lui sembra più affettuoso anche se a letto nulla di che, una volta a settimana, perché le altre volte si gira dalla altra parte e si addormenta, l amore che dice di provare per me non c'è e svanito secondo me subito dopo avermi sposata, forse per la mia freddezza nei suoi confronti dettata sempre dal fatto che mi ha trattato sempre come un oggetto come la mamma dei suoi figli, sono passati 23 anni e non riesco ad iniziare daccapo da sola, non sarei cosa fare, e per il. Tipo che. E, se chiedessi la separazione chissà quante me ne farebbe vedere anche se secondo me non aspetta. Altro che io. Lo lasci, tutto quello. Che scrivi lo. Confermo ma mi trovo in una situazione difficile, molto difficile


Lo so che ti senti legata e impotente. Intanto puoi accontentarti di iniziare, come hai appena fatto, a guardare in faccia la realtà della situazione e a dirti come stanno realmente le cose. Non ti tirerà fuori dai guai, ma quantomeno avrai qualcosa di più concreto di quello che hai avuto finora, la verità che concedi a te stessa. So anche quanto sia difficile, ecco perché ritenevo il lavoro condiviso un punto a sfavore.

Posso chiederti una cosa? Qual è l'aspetto della tua vita che risulta danneggiato da tutto questo? Cos'è che senti perso?


----------



## JON (26 Maggio 2020)

Lorena 46 ha detto:


> E mi sa che l amante mi ha confessato tutto perché lui chissà quante promesse le avrà fatto, ma poi è scappato come un coniglio da lei forse per paura, perché poi con le amanti diventano conigli, vorrebbe rifarsi un altra vita ma non ha il coraggio, questa è la triste realtà.


Credo che ti sbagli. E' troppo egoista per pensare di rifarsi una vita. Lo sopravvaluti, non è questo che vuole. E' più semplice ed è sostanzialmente quello che hai detto poco fa per quanto riguarda il suo narcisismo e la dipendenza dal sesso.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Maggio 2020)

Lorena 46 ha detto:


> Hai ragione la. Colpa. E mia. A. Non. Lasciarlo, e un porco lo. Vedo quotidianamente come. Guarda le donne, e affamato di un qualcosa, forse vorrebbe farsi tutte le donne che ci sono nell universo, e chissà quante corna mi avrà fatto, anche se lui dice di no, lui mi rinfaccia sempre che sono sola e che la mia famiglia non mi cerca forse per questo lui ha fatto sempre quello. Che voleva, lui impazziva per me, ma non conoscevo questo suo.lato.oscuro il nostro fidanzamento e stato breve, io. Incinta, ci siamo sposati ha 24 anni, e lui queste abitudini o perversioni le ha messe fuori quasi subito perché ha detta di lui, da single in una sera andava anche con due donne, se gli capitava, nel giro di poche ore, se ne portava due a letto, e questa cosa forse per lui era inevitabile visto che alla prima zoccola a dato conto solo dopo 7 anni di matrimonio, tu dici che sono l artefice del mio destino forse non ho le palle per lasciarlo, ma mi ritrovo solo la casa, a 47 anni trovarsi un lavoro e quasi impossibile, lui sembra più affettuoso anche se a letto nulla di che, una volta a settimana, perché le altre volte si gira dalla altra parte e si addormenta, l amore che dice di provare per me non c'è e svanito secondo me subito dopo avermi sposata, forse per la mia freddezza nei suoi confronti dettata sempre dal fatto che mi ha trattato sempre come un oggetto come la mamma dei suoi figli, sono passati 23 anni e non riesco ad iniziare daccapo da sola, non sarei cosa fare, e per il. Tipo che. E, se chiedessi la separazione chissà quante me ne farebbe vedere anche se secondo me non aspetta. Altro che io. Lo lasci, tutto quello. Che scrivi lo. Confermo ma mi trovo in una situazione difficile, molto difficile


Perché scrivi con i segni di punteggiatura a caso? 
Detti?
Rileggi quello che scrivi?
È molto faticoso leggere i tuoi post.


----------



## Lorena 46 (26 Maggio 2020)

JON ha detto:


> Lo so che ti senti legata e impotente. Intanto puoi accontentarti di iniziare, come hai appena fatto, a guardare in faccia la realtà della situazione e a dirti come stanno realmente le cose. Non ti tirerà fuori dai guai, ma quantomeno avrai qualcosa di più concreto di quello che hai avuto finora, la verità che concedi a te stessa. So anche quanto sia difficile, ecco perché ritenevo il lavoro condiviso un punto a sfavore.
> 
> Posso chiederti una cosa? Qual è l'aspetto della tua vita che risulta danneggiato da tutto questo? Cos'è che senti perso?


, Mi sento che ho perso 23 anni della mia vita con un estraneo, anche se ho 2 figli meravigliosi,


----------



## Brunetta (26 Maggio 2020)

Lorena 46 ha detto:


> , Mi sento che ho perso 23 anni della mia vita con un estraneo, anche se ho 2 figli meravigliosi,


Se ci hai passato 23 anni non è tutto perso e i figli hanno il patrimonio genetico di entrambi.


----------



## Lorena 46 (26 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se ci hai passato 23 anni non è tutto perso e i figli hanno il patrimonio genetico di entrambi.


La canzone è bellissima grazie, non avevo mai sentito le parole, perché ascolto poco Vasco. In questo momento vorrei tante parole di conforto da chi mi ha fatto veramente male, tanti abbracci magari per farmi capire che ha sbagliato e invece lui è sempre distante con me, come se la colpa fosse mia per tutto quello che è successo, mi mancano e mi sono mancati sempre i suoi abbracci perché lui era interessato a fare altro, non conosco dimostrazioni di affetto da parte sua ed è tutto molto triste


----------



## bravagiulia75 (26 Maggio 2020)

Lorena 46 ha detto:


> La canzone è bellissima grazie, non avevo mai sentito le parole, perché ascolto poco Vasco. In questo momento vorrei tante parole di conforto da chi mi ha fatto veramente male, tanti abbracci magari per farmi capire che ha sbagliato e invece lui è sempre distante con me, come se la colpa fosse mia per tutto quello che è successo, mi mancano e mi sono mancati sempre i suoi abbracci perché lui era interessato a fare altro, non conosco dimostrazioni di affetto da parte sua ed è tutto molto triste


Ascolti poco Vasconon sai cosa ti sei persa.   
Ascoltalo....ti cambia la vita


----------



## Brunetta (26 Maggio 2020)

Lorena 46 ha detto:


> La canzone è bellissima grazie, non avevo mai sentito le parole, perché ascolto poco Vasco. In questo momento vorrei tante parole di conforto da chi mi ha fatto veramente male, tanti abbracci magari per farmi capire che ha sbagliato e invece lui è sempre distante con me, come se la colpa fosse mia per tutto quello che è successo, mi mancano e mi sono mancati sempre i suoi abbracci perché lui era interessato a fare altro, non conosco dimostrazioni di affetto da parte sua ed è tutto molto triste


Ma forse ma sì!


----------



## Lorena 46 (26 Maggio 2020)

Sono paranoica lo so e molto, ma non vorrei che vi trovaste nella mia situazione si sta da cani, siete tutti molto cari, mi state aiutando molto nei vostri pareri e consigli mi fanno sentire meno sola, grazie di tutto.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Maggio 2020)

Lorena 46 ha detto:


> Sono paranoica lo so e molto, ma non vorrei che vi trovaste nella mia situazione si sta da cani, siete tutti molto cari, mi state aiutando molto nei vostri pareri e consigli mi fanno sentire meno sola, grazie di tutto.


Non sei paranoica.
Sei in una situazione, non unica né rara, per cui ti sei trovata a far passare anni coinvolta dalla quotidianità e scoprire che nel momento di un consuntivo ti senti in perdita.


----------



## Diletta (27 Maggio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> la complicità come esclusiva della coppia? A tanto arrivate voi talebani della monogamia? Se così fosse l'amante sarebbe solo un rimpiazzo per qualcosa che non c'è più. Non è così. Lì fuori c'è gente migliore di quella che ci siamo scelti per dire di sì davanti al prete. Gente che non ci ha fatto sputare via il meglio di noi con la mediocrità, l'ignoranza e l'accidia mentre dormiva col culo al caldo sotto la coperta di quel medesimo si.
> Poi uno alza la testa, si guarda intorno e deve anche subire interrogatori e controinterrogatori per aver commesso il terribile peccato di fare dei confronti?
> É tutto tremendamente più semplice, le scelte sono 3 e solo 3, se vuoi vivere in coppia:
> 1. Ti scegli ogni giorno (tutti lo dicono e poi nessuno lo fa)
> ...


Come fai a stupirti di un'affermazione così normale e che non ha proprio nulla di talebano come quella della complicità quale fondamento della coppia e quindi di essa esclusiva?
Ma certo che è esclusiva, con chi vuoi averla la complicità, l'intesa e soprattutto la confidenza se non con la persona che ti dorme accanto da anni?
Comunque il fine dell'amante è solo quello di essere un diversivo e poco o nulla di più, e a pensarci bene, la confidenza è anche un falso problema (lo dico soprattutto a noi donne) perché un amante non potrà mai averla al pari del coniuge, ma neanche per metà!
Gli (o meglio 'le') viene fatto credere o si autoilludono, al massimo.


----------



## Eagle72 (27 Maggio 2020)

Diletta ha detto:


> Come fai a stupirti di un'affermazione così normale e che non ha proprio nulla di talebano come quella della complicità quale fondamento della coppia e quindi di essa esclusiva?
> Ma certo che è esclusiva, con chi vuoi averla la complicità, l'intesa e soprattutto la confidenza se non con la persona che ti dorme accanto da anni?
> Comunque il fine dell'amante è solo quello di essere un diversivo e poco o nulla di più, e a pensarci bene, la confidenza è anche un falso problema (lo dico soprattutto a noi donne) perché un amante non potrà mai averla al pari del coniuge, ma neanche per metà!
> Gli (o meglio 'le') viene fatto credere o si autoilludono, al massimo.


Non concordo sulla parte finale. Puoi raggiungere tanta complicità, confidenza ecc. Ma è cmq frutto di una situazione per definizione idilliaca perché priva del quotidiano sbattimento e carica della novità e trasgressione. Ognuno da il meglio di sé pur di piacere. Ma quelle stesse persone in una situazione differente crollerebbero come un castello di sabbia in riva al mare. Se ci si rende conto che invece non è così si abbraccia la nuova vita ed il tradimento è stato solo un è rodaggio. Ma questi casi sono rarissimi.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Maggio 2020)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> *Non concordo sulla parte finale. Puoi raggiungere tanta complicità, confidenza ecc.* Ma è cmq frutto di una situazione per definizione idilliaca perché priva del quotidiano sbattimento e carica della novità e trasgressione. Ognuno da il meglio di sé pur di piacere. Ma quelle stesse persone in una situazione differente crollerebbero come un castello di sabbia in riva al mare. Se ci si rende conto che invece non è così si abbraccia la nuova vita ed il tradimento è stato solo un è rodaggio. Ma questi casi sono rarissimi.


Quoto il grassetto
Il rosso non lo condivido, perchè dovrei sforzarmi di dare solo il meglio di me pur di piacere? Vorrebbe dire che all'altro piace solo una parte di me. Cosa mi torna da un rapporto dove ci si mostra non totalmente?


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Maggio 2020)

Diletta ha detto:


> Come fai a stupirti di un'affermazione così normale e che non ha proprio nulla di talebano come quella della complicità quale fondamento della coppia e quindi di essa esclusiva?
> Ma certo che è esclusiva, con chi vuoi averla la complicità, l'intesa e soprattutto la confidenza se non con la persona che ti dorme accanto da anni?
> Comunque il fine dell'amante è solo quello di essere un diversivo e poco o nulla di più, e a pensarci bene, la confidenza è anche un falso problema (lo dico soprattutto a noi donne) perché un amante non potrà mai averla al pari del coniuge, ma neanche per metà!
> Gli (o meglio 'le') viene fatto credere o si autoilludono, al massimo.


Ceeeerto. Come no. Ti invidio tanto, deve essere bellissimo vedere il mondo con i tuoi occhi.


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Maggio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Cosa mi torna da un rapporto dove ci si mostra non totalmente?


Io un po' di pudore di se stessi lo apprezzo. Lo sbrago non mi piace.


----------



## Lara3 (27 Maggio 2020)

Lorena 46 ha detto:


> Sono paranoica lo so e molto, ma non vorrei che vi trovaste nella mia situazione si sta da cani, siete tutti molto cari, mi state aiutando molto nei vostri pareri e consigli mi fanno sentire meno sola, grazie di tutto.


Ciao ! 
una cosa che non capisco : dopo che l’hai descritto in questo modo, perché lo desideri ancora ? Se ho capito bene sei delusa che non ti cerca. Ma tu riesci ad accettarlo?


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io un po' di pudore di se stessi lo apprezzo. Lo sbrago non mi piace.


Non capisco cosa c’entra il pudore e lo sbrago


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Maggio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non capisco cosa c’entra il pudore e lo sbrago


Semplicemente che della sete di verità anche sticazzi. Dato che tutte le persone o quasi che si mostrano totalmente come dici tu poi alla fine semplicemente ti rifilano anche parti indesiderate, meglio decidere in modo consapevole cosa mettere in un rapporto e cosa no. Specificando bene che puoi essere la donna della mia vita ma ci sono parti di me dove tu non entri e io non ti faccio entrare.


----------



## abebis (28 Maggio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Semplicemente che della sete di verità anche sticazzi. Dato che tutte le persone o quasi che si mostrano totalmente come dici tu poi alla fine semplicemente ti rifilano anche parti indesiderate, meglio decidere in modo consapevole cosa mettere in un rapporto e cosa no. Specificando bene che puoi essere la donna della mia vita ma ci sono parti di me dove tu non entri e io non ti faccio entrare.


Boh... può essere... ma secondo me un rapporto impostato così difficilmente sarà il rapporto della vita.
Durerà per un po', magari si fanno anche cose importanti, ma è destinato a finire appena entra un po' di routine.

Secondo me se si vuole un rapporto che si pensa si voglia provare a vedere se può essere quello della vita, all'inizio bisogna mostrare il peggio di sé, non il meglio! 

Ma, in fondo in fondo, che ne so io...?


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Maggio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Boh... può essere... ma secondo me un rapporto impostato così difficilmente sarà il rapporto della vita.
> Durerà per un po', magari si fanno anche cose importanti, ma è destinato a finire appena entra un po' di routine.
> 
> Secondo me se si vuole un rapporto che si pensa si voglia provare a vedere se può essere quello della vita, all'inizio bisogna mostrare il peggio di sé, non il meglio!
> ...


Non tutte le vite sono semplici. Tra pesone complesse ci vuole il rispetto dei confini.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Boh... può essere... ma secondo me un rapporto impostato così difficilmente sarà il rapporto della vita.
> Durerà per un po', magari si fanno anche cose importanti, ma è destinato a finire appena entra un po' di routine.
> 
> Secondo me se si vuole un rapporto che si pensa si voglia provare a vedere se può essere quello della vita, all'inizio bisogna mostrare il peggio di sé, non il meglio!
> ...


Dipende da cosa è il peggio. Se il peggio è che fai la cacca particolarmente puzzolente, toglierà poesia, ma potrà essere rivelato, se il peggio è che sei un serial killeR, dubito che possa essere una realtà conosciuta dal partner.
È bella la serie Prodigal Son che tratta proprio della famiglia e in particolare del figlio di un serial killer. È una bella metafora della difficoltà ad accettare il male nelle persone che amiamo.


----------



## abebis (28 Maggio 2020)

@Brunetta: non riesci a immaginare niente che sia compreso tra i due estremi delle cazzate e dell'allucinante?


----------



## Lostris (28 Maggio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> @Brunetta: non riesci a immaginare niente che sia compreso tra i due estremi delle cazzate e dell'allucinante?


Quando si fanno esempi per spiegare una teoria è molto più facile “far capire” citando gli estremi.

E non vale solo per i bambini e per gli scemi.

A me il concetto pare chiaro e condivisibilissimo.

Nessuno che tenga un minimo a ciò che può nascere mostra “il peggio di sé” consapevolmente all’altro. 
Non all’inizio almeno.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> @Brunetta: non riesci a immaginare niente che sia compreso tra i due estremi delle cazzate e dell'allucinante?


Ma tu sei scemo che non capisci che gli estremi servono per contenere tutto il resto? 
Non credo.


----------



## abebis (28 Maggio 2020)

Sì, ma gli estremi devono avere un senso nel contesto e devono essere abbastanza realistici: qui si sta parlando di coppie che coinvolgono persone che abbiano una parvenza di normalità.
E qualunque sia il significato che ognuno vuol dare soggettivamente al concetto di "normalità", sono sicuro, ma proprio strastrastrasicuro, che nessuno di voi ha incluso in quel significato il serial killer.

Forse, neanche @Arcistufo nel suo "persone complesse" contempla il serial killer...


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Sì, ma gli estremi devono avere un senso nel contesto e devono essere abbastanza realistici: qui si sta parlando di coppie coinvolgono persone che abbiano una parvenza di normalità.
> E qualunque sia il significato che ognuno vuol dare soggettivamente al concetto di "normalità", sono sicuro, ma proprio strastrastrasicuro, che nessuno di voi ha incluso in quel significato il serial killer.
> 
> Forse, neanche @Arcistufo nel suo "persone complesse" contempla il serial killer...


Scegli tu degli estremi che consideri adeguati.
Ma stavamo parlando degli estremi o di quello che ci sta in mezzo e che ognuno sta cercando di individuare in sé?


----------



## abebis (28 Maggio 2020)

Il fatto è che non ci sono estremi in questo contesto, secondo me, perché si tratta di parlare di qualcosa che a se stessi provoca imbarazzo e ciò che ad ognuno provoca imbarazzo è molto molto diverso da una persona all'altra.


----------



## abebis (28 Maggio 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Nessuno che tenga un minimo a ciò che può nascere mostra “il peggio di sé” consapevolmente all’altro.
> Non all’inizio almeno.


Il fatto è che nel lungo periodo il peggio viene fuori, è inevitabile; se non siamo pronti ad affrontarlo, poi ti affossa.

E il fatto che all'inizio ci si metta in tiro (in tutti i sensi) e basta, nascondendo la polvere sotto il tappeto, io lo vedo come uno dei motivi che poi creano disillusione.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Maggio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Il fatto è che nel lungo periodo il peggio viene fuori, è inevitabile; se non siamo pronti ad affrontarlo, poi ti affossa.
> 
> E il fatto che all'inizio ci si metta in tiro (in tutti i sensi) e basta, nascondendo la polvere sotto il tappeto, io lo vedo come uno dei motivi che poi creano disillusione.


Questo si, ma non è che fare il contrario ti garantisca più di tanto.

Spesso ci si distanzia per gli stessi motivi che ci hanno avvicinato

E che fossero una parte ritenuta "migliore" o "peggiore" è un qualcosa che va fatalmente a sfumare nel tempo

Non è che l'averla mostrata all'inizio dia garanzia di alcunché


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Semplicemente che della sete di verità anche sticazzi. Dato che tutte le persone o quasi che si mostrano totalmente come dici tu poi alla fine semplicemente ti rifilano anche parti indesiderate, meglio decidere in modo consapevole cosa mettere in un rapporto e cosa no. Specificando bene che puoi essere la donna della mia vita ma ci sono parti di me dove tu non entri e io non ti faccio entrare.


E questa non è sincerità e mostrarti totalmente ?
Per me è lo è ed è quello che mi piace
Dichiarandolo però


----------



## bettypage (28 Maggio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non tutte le vite sono semplici. Tra pesone complesse ci vuole il rispetto dei confini.


ma più che tutto credo che se vivi in modo simbiotico in coppia, condividendo tutto, non ci siano più stimoli ad un certo punto.
Avere un perimetro individuale consente di rinnovarci come individui e di conseguenza nutrire la coppia.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Questo si, ma non è che fare il contrario ti garantisca più di tanto.
> 
> Spesso ci si distanzia per gli stessi motivi che ci hanno avvicinato
> 
> ...


Sul fatto che niente è garanzia di niente sono d’accordo


----------



## bettypage (28 Maggio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Questo si, ma non è che fare il contrario ti garantisca più di tanto.
> 
> Spesso ci si distanzia per gli stessi motivi che ci hanno avvicinato
> 
> ...


Come se poi fossimo sempre le stesse persone, la vita ci plasma, mica siamo gli stessi di inizio rapporto. 
Ci sono pezzi di strada da fare in solitaria, da cui si esce profondamente cambiati.


----------



## abebis (28 Maggio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non è che l'averla mostrata all'inizio dia garanzia di alcunché


Questa è una banale ovvietà; l'ho già detto altrove: immaginare di mettere del determinismo nelle relazioni umane è un'illusione.

L'unica certezza che hai nella vita è la morte.


----------



## abebis (28 Maggio 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> ma più che tutto credo che se vivi in modo simbiotico in coppia, condividendo tutto, non ci siano più stimoli ad un certo punto.
> *Avere un perimetro individuale consente di rinnovarci come individui e di conseguenza nutrire la coppia.*


Dipende da se il rinnovamento lo porti nella coppia o meno: se il rinnovamento te lo fai con l'amichetto/a di turno in un motel, col cazzo che nutri la coppia!


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Il fatto è che non ci sono estremi in questo contesto, secondo me, perché si tratta di parlare di qualcosa che a se stessi provoca imbarazzo e ciò che ad ognuno provoca imbarazzo è molto molto diverso da una persona all'altra.


A me provoca imbarazzo la puzza della cacca


----------



## Skorpio (28 Maggio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Questa è una banale ovvietà; l'ho già detto altrove: immaginare di mettere del determinismo nelle relazioni umane è un'illusione.
> 
> L'unica certezza che hai nella vita è la morte.


Appunto
E per analogia  è altrettanto banale che "rapporto della vita"  deve prevedere di mostrare tutto bello o brutto. 

Diciamo che uno mostra ciò che gli piace mostrare come tornaconto, e poi spera in Dio


----------



## Lostris (28 Maggio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Il fatto è che nel lungo periodo il peggio viene fuori, è inevitabile; se non siamo pronti ad affrontarlo, poi ti affossa.
> 
> E il fatto che all'inizio ci si metta in tiro (in tutti i sensi) e basta, nascondendo la polvere sotto il tappeto, io lo vedo come uno dei motivi che poi creano disillusione.


Io credo che si tenda a dare il meglio di sé spontaneamente. Parlando in generale, ovvio.

Non penso che vi sia una mistificazione. 
All’inizio aiuta il fatto che normalmente si condivida poco tempo.
Più aumenta la condivisione (e questo dipende dal tipo di relazione) più si amplia lo spettro di conoscenza, includendo anche le ombre.

Ma avviene gradualmente e in modo naturale.

Anticipare la “presentazione” di alcuni lati di sé fuori contesto sarebbe una forzatura.

Oltre a togliere il gusto di conoscersi nel tempo.

Diversa è la situazione in cui una persona mente, mostrandosi per quel che non è.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Maggio 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Come se poi fossimo sempre le stesse persone, la vita ci plasma, mica siamo gli stessi di inizio rapporto.
> Ci sono pezzi di strada da fare in solitaria, da cui si esce profondamente cambiati.


Già.. 
Che non vuol dire necessariamente che quel che si è messo in gioco in passato fosse falso
Semplicemente capita che non sia più attuale


----------



## abebis (28 Maggio 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Io credo che si tenda a dare il meglio di sé spontaneamente. Parlando in generale, ovvio.


Ovvio, se no... chi te la dà?!?


----------



## bettypage (28 Maggio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Dipende da se il rinnovamento lo porti nella coppia o meno: se il rinnovamento te lo fai con l'amichetto/a di turno in un motel, col cazzo che nutri la coppia!


non avevo in mente proprio quel caso


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Io credo che si tenda a dare il meglio di sé spontaneamente. Parlando in generale, ovvio.
> 
> Non penso che vi sia una mistificazione.
> All’inizio aiuta il fatto che normalmente si condivida poco tempo.
> ...


Il mio peggio, sinceramente perché è grave, è la mia pigrizia, ma non credo che persino qui non ci sia qualcuno che non lo sappia, lo dico subito. Però può essere sottovalutata dagli altri.


----------



## Lostris (28 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il mio peggio, sinceramente perché è grave, è la mia pigrizia, ma non credo che persino qui non ci sia qualcuno che non lo sappia, lo dico subito. Però può essere sottovalutata dagli altri.


Ovviamente un conto è immaginarselo, un conto viverlo.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ovviamente un conto è immaginarselo, un conto viverlo.


Ad esempio sono pigra e non vado mai a prelevare


----------



## Eagle72 (29 Maggio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quoto il grassetto
> Il rosso non lo condivido, perchè dovrei sforzarmi di dare solo il meglio di me pur di piacere? Vorrebbe dire che all'altro piace solo una parte di me. Cosa mi torna da un rapporto dove ci si mostra non totalmente?


Ma è sempre così all'inizio di qualsiasi rapporto dall' amicizia al lavoro.. non è che il primo giorno di lavoro ti presenti in ritardo con la barba incolta.. su dai.. idem agli inizi di un rapporto di coppia.. esci tutto in tiro.. brillante.. simpatico.. non è che incominci a rompere il cazzo dicendo se lavo a terra non ci passare sopra, il dentifricio spremuto a metà mi dà ai nervi e se fai la spesa prendi solo il prosciutto cotto senza polifosfati se no ti tengo il muso...


----------



## Nocciola (29 Maggio 2020)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ma è sempre così all'inizio di qualsiasi rapporto dall' amicizia al lavoro.. non è che il primo giorno di lavoro ti presenti in ritardo con la barba incolta.. su dai.. idem agli inizi di un rapporto di coppia.. esci tutto in tiro.. brillante.. simpatico.. non è che incominci a rompere il cazzo dicendo se lavo a terra non ci passare sopra, il dentifricio spremuto a metà mi dà ai nervi e se fai la spesa prendi solo il prosciutto cotto senza polifosfati se no ti tengo il muso...


Secondo me non ci intendiamo
Cosa c'entra il presentarsi bene con l'essere sincero in un rapporto mostrando anche i lati che possono non piacere. Confrontandosi su tutto senza paura del giudizio ma soprattutto riuscendo a essere stessi anche quando si corre il rischio che all'altro alcune parti possano non piacere.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2020)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ma è sempre così all'inizio di qualsiasi rapporto dall' amicizia al lavoro.. non è che il primo giorno di lavoro ti presenti in ritardo con la barba incolta.. su dai.. idem agli inizi di un rapporto di coppia.. esci tutto in tiro.. brillante.. simpatico.. non è che incominci a rompere il cazzo dicendo se lavo a terra non ci passare sopra, il dentifricio spremuto a metà mi dà ai nervi e se fai la spesa prendi solo il prosciutto cotto senza polifosfati se no ti tengo il muso...


Perché qualcuno inizia una convivenza pensando che lui si svegli già sbarbato, non si puzzi se non ci si lava, non si abbia la fiatella al mattino o si possa avere i pavimenti puliti senza lavarli, fare la spesa prendendo prodotti ad cazzum ecc?


----------



## Eagle72 (29 Maggio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Secondo me non ci intendiamo
> Cosa c'entra il presentarsi bene con l'essere sincero in un rapporto mostrando anche i lati che possono non piacere. Confrontandosi su tutto senza paura del giudizio ma soprattutto riuscendo a essere stessi anche quando si corre il rischio che all'altro alcune parti possano non piacere.


Penso che sia impossibile. E lo sfascio delle coppie è questo. Ma se tu hai tendenze al tradimento che fai lo fai intuire all altro? Il mio ben presentarsi non è riferito alla abbigliamento.. ma al sottile bluff che si fa in ogni rapporto. Prima o poi però emerge la verità


----------



## Eagle72 (29 Maggio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché qualcuno inizia una convivenza pensando che lui si svegli già sbarbato, non si puzzi se non ci si lava, non si abbia la fiatella al mattino o si possa avere i pavimenti puliti senza lavarli, fare la spesa prendendo prodotti ad cazzum ecc?


O ma com è che dopo un po' però tutti non si sopportano.. che non lo sapevano chi hanno sposato? Eh no.. e che col passare degli anni te ne fotti e lasci andare fuori il tuo vero io. Non ho mai pensato che mia moglie andasse a letto con i tacchi e il vestito elegante della prima cena nostra..


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2020)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> O ma com è che dopo un po' però tutti non si sopportano.. che non lo sapevano chi hanno sposato? Eh no.. e che col passare degli anni te ne fotti e lasci andare fuori il tuo vero io. Non ho mai pensato che mia moglie andasse a letto con i tacchi e il vestito elegante della prima cena nostra..


Ma sai che invece credo che il vero io le persone lo rivelino inconsapevolmente, perché il vero io che porta al fallimento del matrimonio è quello che fa cercare nella relazione matrimoniale ciò che non ci si può trovare.
In questi giorni altrove ho partecipato a una conversazione sull‘arte e la letteratura. Il punto era che di qualsiasi opera dell’ingegno si potesse dire non che piace o no in base alle emozioni che provoca, ma deciderne la validità.
Ecco se tutto viene valutato sul piano della emozione individuale, come si potrà apprezzare una relazione che dura nel tempo proprio andando oltre le emozioni? Poi questo non vuol dire che le emozioni non siano importanti o che non conti la passione, ma che sono la spinta, l’accensione per andare oltre.


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2020)

Ma esiste davvero questo 'vero io'?
Io non penso fossi falso quando arrivai qui anni fa, però ora mi sento diverso.


----------



## Anna @GATTO (30 Maggio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ma esiste davvero questo 'vero io'?
> Io non penso fossi falso quando arrivai qui anni fa, però ora mi sento diverso.


Tutte le persone subiscono un processo di cambiamento, di evoluzione o involuzione dipende da tanti fattori , credo che difficilmente rimaniamo gli stessi ,il nostro vissuto ci trasforma


----------



## JON (30 Maggio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> *Ma esiste davvero questo 'vero io'?*
> Io non penso fossi falso quando arrivai qui anni fa, però ora mi sento diverso.


Esiste l'identità, un paio per ognuno diciamo. Una quella che ci attribuiamo, l'altra quella che ci viene riconosciuta. Entrambi mutano.


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Maggio 2020)

JON ha detto:


> Esiste l'identità, un paio per ognuno diciamo. Una quella che ci attribuiamo, l'altra quella che ci viene riconosciuta. Entrambi mutano.


meno male, pensavo di essere strana io!


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Maggio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ma esiste davvero questo 'vero io'?
> Io non penso fossi falso quando arrivai qui anni fa, però ora mi sento diverso.


credi ai segni zodiacali?


----------



## JON (30 Maggio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> meno male, pensavo di essere strana io!


Basta che non siano più di due.


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Maggio 2020)

JON ha detto:


> Basta che non siano più di due.


è d'obbligo, gli assembramenti sono vietati


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> credi ai segni zodiacali?


Solo quando mi dipingono al meglio.


----------



## JON (31 Maggio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> è d'obbligo, gli assembramenti sono vietati


Ahahahahaha


----------



## Gennaro73 (5 Giugno 2020)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ciaoooo!!!
> Mi spiace per quello che ti è accaduto...
> Purtroppo sono situazioni di non facile gestione..
> Io onestamente preferirei non sapere cosa sia accaduto realmente...
> ...


Hai la stessa teoria di mia moglie, non parlare di nulla a costo della morte. 


farmer ha detto:


> Ero anch'io nella tua stessa situazione, mia moglie vent'anni fa aveva preso un'imbarcata per un tizio della nostra compagnia, la avevo avvisata che mi ero accorto, mi giurava che era solo amicizia, non le ho mai creduto e la tenevo d'occhio. Non so se si sia fermata lì o se è andata oltre, mi ha sempre detto di no ....fatto sta che per motivi esterni non abbiamo più frequentato quella compagnia, il tizio si è fidanzato e io e mia moglie abbiamo proseguito la nostra vita, il tarlo mi rimuginava per molto tempo, poi sono arrivati i figli, il tempo passava con i soliti alti e bassi di una famiglia e ora non ci penso più, ti dirò, mi piacerebbe sapere, ma ormai non me ne fregherebbe più di tanto. Una cosa ricordo.....è stato un bruttissimo periodo per me


----------

